# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Current Episode Discussion IV

## Jade

Replaces Episode discussion Aug-to-Oct located here

----------


## Abi

Happy Birthday Aleesha!!  :Cheer: 

So far this episode isn't bad. I'm a bit confused as to why Dennis is just sitting in the Bookies, and aint talking to Sharon. Maybe it will be explained later in the episode.... who knows?!

----------


## squillyfer

That was a very good episode you can see the tension building towards the end of the chrissie/Den storyline. I got confused about dennis too co I missed him walking out I mean did they have a fight or what? Now johnnie has proof I dont think chrissie stands much of a chance and nice to see sharon choosing dennis over the mitchells even if he doesnt appreciate it

----------


## Debs

only caught the end of tonights episode. couldnt beleieve johnny really thought something horrid was gonna happen with chrissie and johnny yuck

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I think the reason why dennis is a little upset with sharon is beacuse on friday Phil told him that Sharon had been to visit Sam in prison. Then also on friday we saw Sharon fleeing from the vic and hurrying over to Grant and phil. Only Dennis was watching from outside the pub. i just think he feels a bit shut out since they arrived. Another thing that was also mentioned in tonights eppy by Dennis was that for weeks Dennis has been telling Sharon that it wasnt Sam who killed Den it was Chrissie. The whole time Sharon was in denial and wouldnt beleive him and was still acting all chummy with her. And as soon as Phil and Grant turn up they tell her the same story only this time she chooses to beleive it. So i think Dennis just feels a bit annoyed that she'd listened to and beleive her ex husband and boyrfriend over her husband who has been trying ot convince her for weeks. i can understand why he's feeling like he is.

----------


## CrazyLea

oo that was good. i enjoyed that!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

I cant beleive the way Jonny is treating Tina! If i was her i would have thrown that ring right in his face and just walked out! I couldnt take that from any man! Must say though glad he's got Chrissie's confession on tape!   :Rotfl:  hopefully she'll be put in he rplace. She is really starting to annoy me now more than ever. I think i'll have to join Sharon in scrating her eyes out! I *hate* her!   :Angry:  Jake is getting on me nerves too. when will they just hurry up and leave. I used to like Jakes character when he first arrived and when he was with Danny but Chrissie has turned so sour and boring she's sucked all the life out of him! The perfect couple i think both as looney as each other!   :Mad:

----------


## BlackKat

Ah Tina. 'Tis a pity she's a moron.

The scene with Johnny and Amy -- how nice of them to do a Halloween themed scene. That was disturbing.

Sharon annoys me. I'm bored of the Mitchells now.

I liked Kat's coat. But if I invited my cousin's friend to stay over and only about a week later she was declaring herself one of the family I'd be locking up the valuables.

----------


## ALISHA_LOPEZ

Can't believe Jonny Allen though, Hes only just got engaged to that awful Tina woman and hes getting off the new barmaid already. Also Why was he so nasty to Chrissie She never did anything to him! Anyway Great Episode, Love Chrissie she's a fab character I so want her to get away with it :Sad:  The mitchells were great always too :Smile:

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> But if I invited my cousin's friend to stay over and only about a week later she was declaring herself one of the family I'd be locking up the valuables.


  :Rotfl:  lol i thought Ruby was being a bot forward there too! lol. I think Kat should keep an eye on her! lol

----------


## Florijo

I'm glad Dennis brought up the fact that Stacey was being used and manipulated. It may have been Stacey's idea, but Kat has done little to discourage her since.

That look they gave Chrissie was funny. I also liked when Grant and Phil were talking to Ian and Grant said something to Ian about using aikido on him.

----------


## hannah-mj

> I also liked when Grant and Phil were talking to Ian and Grant said something to Ian about using aikido on him.


i think he said 'ninja moves' lolz

----------


## Bryan

what a cliffhanger! finally an end to the watts vs mitchells feud! well apart from chrissie of course!   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> what a cliffhanger! finally an end to the watts vs mitchells feud! well apart from chrissie of course!


*Holy smokes what an eppi !!!!!!!!!! I was impressed beyond impressed,, Dennis was at his finest tonight.. so was stacey,, loved it when she tried to shove ol Grant,, tsk tsk LOL but man it was super *

----------


## JustJodi

> i think he said 'ninja moves' lolz


*Yea NINJA  moves, oh lordy that was so funny*

----------


## JustJodi

> LMAO! The way they all looked at Chrissie at the end!


*" Chrissie is going down"..the look on her face was PRICELESS !!!*

----------


## Tamzi

She looked a bit uh-oh what's going on? Jake is really annoying me, by always trying to step in but just getting in the way
xxx

----------


## Debs

thought tonights was really good loved the ending where they all looked at chrissie.

----------


## Flozza

PEGGY: i hate to break up all the loving, but we're still no closer to getting Sam out of prision.
DENNIS: really, i just broke stacey's alibi, CHRISSIE'S GOING DOWN  hehehe go dennis xx

----------


## parkerman

Yes, all that was OK, but what about Patrick and the car lot? Too stupid for words!

----------


## BlackKat

Patrick needs better friends. He asks them for help and they make excuses and run away.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

And Dennis really needs to work on his tough guy talk. He's quite good with the tough everything else, but seriously "You want to hurt that family. You're gonna need help," and "Chrissie's going down." Whatever.   :Lol:  

Liked Phil today. Don't usually, but I thought he was good. Hope he keeps it up once Grant's gone and doesn't just descend into a childish thug again.

----------


## parkerman

> Patrick needs better friends. He asks them for help and they make excuses and run away.


Patrick needs some idea of how to run a business.

----------


## littlemo

> thought tonights was really good loved the ending where they all looked at chrissie.


Yes but they aren't supposed to be drawing attention to themselves, especially Sharon who isn't supposed to know about Chrissie being the murderer. I don't think Sharon's doing a very good job of hiding her feelings. Everytime she sees Chrissie, there's a cross word. She's supposed to be Den's daughter! She can lie better than that surely.

----------


## matt1378

really enjoyed eastenders recently, was glad tonight when dennis and grant shook hands, then dennis making up with sharon.

chrissie doesn`t have a chance now they have all teamed up lol

----------


## soapyclean

AWWW loved Billie when he told Grant and Phil to shut up, so glad he's coming into his own now and standing up to them. Hope they give him some more great story lines, loved Minty and Gary thinking Grant was going to beat up Dennis.
Loved Stacey tonight as well, loved their interaction and finding the courage to face things they were running away from.
This would've been a good time to see Johnny get more vicious, but doesnt look like he will right now.
Loved the ninja comment as well  :Big Grin:

----------


## Johnny Allen

It was good to see more of Phil last night, I think he's been overshadowed by Grant, but he was excellent last night, but please EE can we stop having Dennis and Jake trying to be tough, it just doesn't work, there such wet lettuces.

----------


## Florijo

> It was good to see more of Phil last night, I think he's been overshadowed by Grant, but he was excellent last night, but please EE can we stop having Dennis and Jake trying to be tough, it just doesn't work, there such wet lettuces.


Dennis is not in Grant's league of tough men but he does do mean and moody very well. I agree about Jake though.

----------


## BlackKat

I think Jake can be tough when the stakes are high enough for him -- like when Johnny was going to kill Danny. But when it comes to everyday stuff, he isn't.

----------


## Siobhan

> AWWW loved Billie when he told Grant and Phil to shut up,


that whole scene was very very funny.. Phil and Grants poses and looks they gave him but fair play to him... it think that was the 1st time he stood up to them..

Glad Dennis cop on to himself and i loved his little chat with stacey..

----------


## brenda1971

I enjoyed last nites episode especially with stacey and Dennis hopefully she might tell the truth now.I found the thing with patricks business a bit silly.

----------


## crazygirl

im really enjoying watching the mitchell brothers i thnk their fab   :Cheer:

----------


## JustJodi

> that whole scene was very very funny.. Phil and Grants poses and looks they gave him but fair play to him... it think that was the 1st time he stood up to them..
> 
> Glad Dennis cop on to himself and i loved his little chat with stacey..


*Dennis was sort of like a big brother to her,, since I can't hear,, I presume he talked softly to her,, cos in his eyes,, he appeared to be kind  ..*
*Was going to mention I was so glad Billy told those chuckle heads to shut up,,, it was about time.. Hey was billy at the vic when all this happened???*
 :Searchme:

----------


## Keating's babe

I loved the ending with them altogether and looking at Chrissie.  :Big Grin:  

I also found the scenes with Dennis and Stacey moving as they both had it rough - and need to face their problems instead of running away.  

I thought it was great the way Grant went looking for Dennis and love the way that Dennis sorted it out with Grant and Sharon in the end.  Much better than doing Johnny's dirty work for him.

----------


## soapyclean

Billy was the one who suggested going to the Vic and showing everyone they were still a family, and his face was a picture when Dennis told them that Stacey was going to change her statement.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Better than Tuesday's episode, but still quite poor imo.

For the all the momentum that's being generated by Grant and Phil, there's still a lot of rot at the heart of all this. Johnny has turned into a panto thug overnight, the way they are messing about with his character. Where's the charm and menace he had? Why aren't Grant and Phil terrified of him as Phil once was with Dalton?  Is Phil scared of him or not? Even the writers can't make up their mind. One minute he is and the next he's not and then he is again. Same with Peggy. How about a bit of consistency?

I think the sacrificing of Johnny's character is the final straw. He's actually one of the best thought-out characters they've had in a long, long time. From the moment he stepped into the square, totally annoyed with Andy for his lack of respect, his treatment of Nana at the hand of his hired thugs - to where they have bought him to now - trapping an old lady's hand in the door and threatening teenage girls (not just any old girl, but his own daughter - just to make the Mitchell boys look better - is totally ridiculous. His character has had a complete u-turn from the charming menace they introduced us to. The producers are obviously deconstructing Johnny, but they're not even being intelligent about it. It's all too obvious!

How come Kat and Ruby can do such good business that they can close the stall early - so early that it's still broad daylight outside in November. That's early all right....

And Patrick sets up a business (with sensible Yolande at his side) selling cars, but the day before he opens he realises he has no cars. This is the kind of plotting that the Hollyoaks teenagers would get involved with...and everything's OK cos he's now got two cars on the forecourt, one of which will presumably see most of its profit go to Ian!!! The scene in the garage was comic strip stuff. Garry and Minty suddenly get told they can keep a car, Patrick, bang on cue, comes in looking for a car and conveniently just happens to have 500 greenbacks in his hat. Utter nonsense.

And that awful, awful final shot with Dennis declaring Chrissie's going down - within earshot of Chrissie who of course doesn't hear!!!!! A cringeworthy ending, poorly written and poorly acted sitcom material.

Overall it is still poorly written rubbish most of the time. It is pure panto imo, with the Mitchell Boys playing the parts of the ugly sisters.

As a lifelong viewer, I think EE has become too obvious. It needs to go back to characterisation, and build on that. And stop sacrificing well-planned characters for the sake of a plot. Or if they do, at least try to be a little less obvious about it.

----------


## parkerman

You're absolutely right, Richie, especially about Johnny's character and that totally ridiculous Patrick and the car lot story. I just find that too idiotic for words.

There need to be big improvements.

----------


## soapyclean

As I said in another post, complain to the BBC about EE writers and plot developers as its them who are doing this not the poor actors who have to deliver it too us.
So please email that lot too their desk and see if it works or NOT as will probably be the result.
It was a lot better than they have done of late, but they do need continuity.

----------


## Siobhan

Lots of it... who are grant's other kids? how did phil get out of jail? why hasn't grant been arrested yet? etc etc

----------


## parkerman

I'm not complaining about the actors. I think both Billy Murray and Rudolph Walker are great actors. It's the stuff they're given!

----------


## angelblue

I really enjoyed last night espisode dennis siding with the mitchell i am glad he did that because now it should get intresting with johnny allen

----------


## Tamzi

Loved that episode. You can see the net closing in on Chrissie. Loved Grant and Phil tossing Ruby and Stacey over their shoulders and the bit where the police said 'we need something _concrete_' Looking forward to Monday's episode (such a long wait). Also loving Patrick, he's a very nice character. If I had been Jake I'd have just ditched Chrissie. He looks so pathetic just hanging round doing everything for her!
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

What should worry us more -- the fact that Zoe would have taken _Annie_ with her to Spain, or the fact that Stacey didn't want her to.

Jake should have called Johnny's bluff -- like hell would he call the police on Chrissie and do the Mitchells a favour. Although I suppose Jake doesn't know the ins and outs of Johnny and the Mitchells. But still.

I thought Kat was a humongous bitch to Stacey for half the episode, but she kinda redeemed herself when the police got there.

----------


## Florijo

I am not liking Kat one little bit right now, the way she spoke to Stacey was bang out of order, calling her a bitch. Stacey put herself out for Princess Zoe. I thought Lacey was really good tonight, such a good actress for her age.

----------


## soapyclean

loved tonights epi who wrote it, they should write some more very dramatic and the one liners were great. the interaction was superb, wish they would do more like this  :Big Grin: 
Billie was excellent again, and glad they have given Patrick something to do instead of going to the pub or bookies  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

Forgot to add that I thought Ruby was rubbish in that scene with the Mitchells and Stacey at the allotment. "Get off her." Wow that's nice. Now try and sound like you care.

----------


## Debs

tonights was good, loved chrissie leaving then walking back into vic head held high as if she had done nothing!!

----------


## shannisrules

liked that episode i laughed when grant and phil just picked up stacey and ruby and they were kicking and screaming, so what was johnnys plan excatly in that episode?

----------


## Debs

> liked that episode i laughed when grant and phil just picked up stacey and ruby and they were kicking and screaming, so what was johnnys plan excatly in that episode?


is he gonna bribe the mitchells with it??

----------


## soapyclean

his plan was to blackmail chrissie and jake into helping him destroy the mitchells for his own stupidity

----------


## shannisrules

but how can jake and chrissie help destroy the mitchells

----------


## soapyclean

by doing whatever johnny wants them to do as he has the tape of her confessing to jake

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Forgot to add that I thought Ruby was rubbish in that scene with the Mitchells and Stacey at the allotment. "Get off her." Wow that's nice. Now try and sound like you care.


 :Rotfl:  Yeah!! I remember that.. I was like  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Florijo

What has happened to Louisa's acting since she came back? She was good during the whole Tina/Johnny thing earlier in the year, but she has been poor since she came back from her break. Previously I wanted her to stay, but I'm in two minds now.

----------


## CrazyLea

i enjoyed tonights episode. thought stacey was great.. and loved the whole will chrissie go will she not  :Stick Out Tongue:  lol.

----------


## angelblue

> What has happened to Louisa's acting since she came back? She was good during the whole Tina/Johnny thing earlier in the year, but she has been poor since she came back from her break. Previously I wanted her to stay, but I'm in two minds now.


i agree its the flapping of the arms

----------


## Abi

can anyone give me a quick catch up from tonights episode? i missed it! thanks xxx

----------


## Johnny Allen

Well Abi, Patrick openend the car lot, Jake and Chrissie attempted to leave Walford but she was pegged pack by the police who went to talk to Stacey about her alibi. Stacey promised to tell the truth to the police but she ended up sticking to her original statement, meaning the police had nothing solid on chrissie.

Johnny arranged to meet Jake, Jake thought he had the money for the vic but he showed Jake that he had Chrissie on tape confessing Den's murder. Johnny later called in Billy about his old job and deliberately left the tape of Chrissie's confession around so Billy would see it, he went back to tell Grant and Phil who said they would pay Mr Allen a vist, that's where it ended. Hope that helps

----------


## Johnny Allen

> What has happened to Louisa's acting since she came back? She was good during the whole Tina/Johnny thing earlier in the year, but she has been poor since she came back from her break. Previously I wanted her to stay, but I'm in two minds now.


I have always thought she was a poor actress, don't get me wrong she's young and everything but Lacey Turner acts her off-screen. I hope she doesn't stay.

----------


## Abi

Thanks JA x x 

So Chrissy wasn't arrested or anything?

----------


## littlemo

> liked that episode i laughed when grant and phil just picked up stacey and ruby and they were kicking and screaming.


Me too. Stacey can certainly look after herself, she managed to get past Dennis and Grant. Loved the punch she gave Grant (or was it Phil?). She's a right little Kat! lol. Even when it was 3 against one she didn't back down. 

Why did they pick Stacey and Ruby up? The next thing we saw was Stacey back at the house, so what exactly happened between that time? are we supposed to guess?

Chrissie's got some front. The police have just been to visit, everybody is gunning for her, and she walks back into the Vic bold as brass. She certainly needs to be taken down a peg or two.

----------


## angelblue

> Me too. Stacey can certainly look after herself, she managed to get past Dennis and Grant. Loved the punch she gave Grant (or was it Phil?). She's a right little Kat! lol. Even when it was 3 against one she didn't back down. 
> 
> Why did they pick Stacey and Ruby up? The next thing we saw was Stacey back at the house, so what exactly happened between that time? are we supposed to guess?
> 
> Chrissie's got some front. The police have just been to visit, everybody is gunning for her, and she walks back into the Vic bold as brass. She certainly needs to be taken down a peg or two.


It is annoying me that everyone is trying to protect zoe out of it dennis saying to kat sorry for zoe getting dragged in i was like she started it was her mess that brought them here and sam is the most innocent out of the three but is banged

I thought stacey and everyone involved were brilliant these past two weeks

----------


## Johnny Allen

> Thanks JA x x 
> 
> So Chrissy wasn't arrested or anything?


No she wasn't the police just turned up at the vic to question her alibi, but as usual Chrissie was as cool as a cucumber.

----------


## sanddennislover

OMG IT WAS FABBY I LOVE ALL IT I WAs glued to it  love Dennis face is so  soft and full of emtion when Sharon ttold him something about Den and just grad her arm aand hold it for it it was soooooo sweet

----------


## Debs

oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh   :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:  


im watching the omnibus of EE as missed some of last weeks   :Sick:  

johhny and amy kissing grosssss the slurppy noises  :Sick:  

dont think ill ever recover

----------


## xXxJessxXx

> oooooooooohhhhhhhhhh     
> 
> 
> im watching the omnibus of EE as missed some of last weeks   
> 
> johhny and amy kissing grosssss the slurppy noises  
> 
> dont think ill ever recover


I know i was just watching that and its horrible" They Noises!    :Sick:   :Sad:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Debs

> I know i was just watching that and its horrible" They Noises!


I STILL  FEEL SICK  :Sick:

----------


## parkerman

So Patrick made Â£300 profit on his first day before taking off the amount spent on wine etc. Presumably he sold both cars. That's not much of a profit on two cars is it? How's he going to finance buying further stock if his profit margins are so low? Something not right with this story I feel...

----------


## Dutchgirl

Finally Kat showed some heart for Stacey. Loved her scene with Dennis though, its a pitty he turned against her for the Mitchells. Monday's gonna be fireworks I hope! :Cheer:

----------


## Debs

yeah im looking forward to tomorroes EE in fact im loking forward to all of next weeks ee!!

----------


## angelblue

> Finally Kat showed some heart for Stacey. Loved her scene with Dennis though, its a pitty he turned against her for the Mitchells. Monday's gonna be fireworks I hope!


The only reason stacey is lying is because she wants to be an apart of family and to be accepted she doesnt like zoe as we all know she just wants to be loved 

But hopefully after chrissie caught hopefully mo and charlie will show stacey that they love her and how much she is part of an family 

Dennis didnt really turn his back on stacey everyone knows that his main priority is sharon and he doesnt want stacey to get into trouble and stacey knew what she was doing   :Lol:

----------


## soapyclean

Mo thinks Stacey is right by lying when in fact Kat was supportive by telling her she wouldnt love her any less if Stacey told the truth. I hope she changes her mind and they find a way out of this for her, cant wait to see what Grant and Phil do to get the tape back off Johnny.
He's using Billy and Jake against the Mitchells hoping to kill two birds wiht one stone.

----------


## _lil_hunni

> Chrissie's got some front. The police have just been to visit, everybody is gunning for her, and she walks back into the Vic bold as brass.


Well thats Chrissie for ya!  :Stick Out Tongue:   She is fabulous! Fridays episode was great! I loved Chrissie panicking trying to escape, but then she holds it together on the outside she's a cool customer.Brilliant character, sad to see her go,next week should be great though.

----------


## crazygirl

she gets slapped at the airport tomorrow im  looking forward to that

----------


## soapyclean

I cant wait either, but want to see what the boys say to Johnny as only picked up a bit of the conversation on GMTV this morning.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Tomorrow won't be the last you see of Chrissie though.  She'll still be in it until Christmas, according to my reliable source.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Looking forward to tonight's episode!

----------


## Katy

I missed Fridays was it any good. I cant wait for tonights though.

----------


## parkerman

My one hope in all this is that both Chrissie and Sam will drop Zoe right in it and explain her role in the events of that night!

----------


## Debs

> My one hope in all this is that both Chrissie and Sam will drop Zoe right in it and explain her role in the events of that night!


 
i think they should it not fair that just them to who the police know about

----------


## Florijo

Worst. Fight scene. Ever.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

 :Lol:  @ Jake. Don't worry Jake, I still think you're a hardman. Not.

Loved Stacey tonight and her line to Phil about a quiz night at the Vic.

----------


## CrazyLea

good episode tonight  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tamzi

Pretty good episode. Jake seems to stand around a lot or look quite silly! I'd be worried if I was Ian!
xxx

----------


## Debs

johnny was pathetic tonight and rubbish! 

ifhe was a real gangster wouldnt he have shot them no holding back!! and then he gave ians name staright away!

big girlie!!

----------


## xXxJessxXx

lol that fight was so funny! lol grant came bounding in! lol. couldnt believe jake! lol he was lead on the floor and didnt get up or nothing!lol. then he ran off! What a whimp!   :Rotfl:   :Lol:  

Loved the ended them hurrying in the Vic and searchin for chrissie, it was just like the old days of them storming in and causing trouble. 

Did Phill hit sharon when he hit the wardrobe because as he punched it her hand flew to her cheek. If it did it was obviously an accident but i was wonder wheth he did or whether she was just shocked.   :EEK!:  lol

Great eppisode though. biut boring in places cant wait for tomorrow!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

He it the cupboard lol x

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> johnny was pathetic tonight and rubbish! 
> 
> ifhe was a real gangster wouldnt he have shot them no holding back!! and then he gave ians name staright away!
> 
> big girlie!!


Because he was in to much love with Ruby who had asked him too!! He'd have done anything for his daughter.. I loved that bit..

Loved the ending for the last two weeks!!  :Bow:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Worst. Fight scene. Ever.   
> 
>  @ Jake. Don't worry Jake, I still think you're a hardman. Not.
> 
> Loved Stacey tonight and her line to Phil about a quiz night at the Vic.


Lmao it looks so fake!! Its like some sort of slow motion ACTING fight.. overrrrrrrrrrr hereeeeeeeeeeee sort of slow thing  :Rotfl:  Oh god..

The way Jake was like running off the floor was JOKESS  :Lol:  He looked like he was in a cartoon thing  :Rotfl:  When they sort of stand there and run at the last minute  :Rotfl:

----------


## crazygirl

another boring episode

----------


## Debs

> Because he was in to much love with Ruby who had asked him too!! He'd have done anything for his daughter.. I loved that bit..
> 
> Loved the ending for the last two weeks!!


what a load of rubbish! if he loved her that much he wouldnt have done all that stuff over the years!

he just knew that grant was stronger than him! it was complete rubbish tonight

----------


## Chris_2k11

Found most of tonight's episode quite boring, only really enjoyed the last 5 or 10 minutes.

----------


## chance

> *Tonights eppi was frightening !!! cos it was so bad, but the last five min were tolerable,, when Dennis "disarmed" Johnny...and Billy and Honey's kiss,, that was ok,, hmm Billy looks like he knows how to snog rather well LOL( guess its time to tell Honey to leave her hi heels off so she doesn't tower over poor Billy )*


ha ha yes! someone who agrees with me about how bad ee is

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Erm, why watch it if you think it's that bad! lol

----------


## sheilamarie

i like jonny and do agree with him a littel bit because ruby (tho i love her) has only been dateing july for bout 2 or 3 weeks so i think she sould not of given her verginty away to some on shes only just met

----------


## littlemo

> hmm Billy looks like he knows how to snog rather well LOL( guess its time to tell Honey to leave her hi heels off so she doesn't tower over poor Billy ) [/b]


Yes Billy does look like he's a good kisser. I remember him and Little Mo going at it, they were such a sweet couple, but when they snogged it seemed so passionate, they had such an electricity. I do think Honey and Billy look good together as well.

----------


## Debs

tonigths was so boring the only excitement was when johnny got his scissors out!! i thought he was gonna harm poor ''little'' juley!!

----------


## sheilamarie

> tonigths was so boring the only excitement was when johnny got his scissors out!! i thought he was gonna harm poor ''little'' juley!!


deb do u like juley ????????????????????

----------


## Debs

> deb do u like juley ????????????????????


 
i dnt mind him, he seems better this time around it just a shame that he has got involved with phil this time

i meant i thought johnny was gonna harm a part of his body so he wouldnt go near his daughter again!!

----------


## littlemo

Oh I forgot to mention Billy and Honey. I thought it was funny when Billy came into the Vic and Honey kneeled down on the floor. Little Mo unknowingly asked 'What are you doing down there?'. I cannot believe that Honey still doesn't know Little Mo and Billy are married, they've had a few conversations together, and it's never come up. How?! 

I liked seeing Billy's sweet side tonight, he's getting a bit back of what he had with Little Mo when they first started dating. And the kiss with him and Honey at the end was great. For the first time I'm starting to think maybe it would be better for Billy to start a new relationship, rather than go back to the old one.

----------


## JustJodi

> Erm, why watch it if you think it's that bad! lol


*Oh hush sweetie  LOL,,, it was just that one episode and that was last nights,, EE has us all built up to the year end finals , so they are giving us "fillers"  *

----------


## Siobhan

I liked last nights.. you can see where all this is leading and how many people are going to be dragged into this mess... Juley was scared but he is been used by Phil.. Good to see Dennis back and I love his relationship with Stacey...

----------


## crazygirl

i felt sorry for little mo last night she thinks there is a chance of her n billy getting back together! when does she find out he's seeing honey

----------


## Siobhan

> i felt sorry for little mo last night she thinks there is a chance of her n billy getting back together! when does she find out he's seeing honey


I thought she knew last week... I hope she is upset when she finds out about honey cause she was been all nice to him and leading him on when she wanted Alfie

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> *Oh hush sweetie LOL,,, it was just that one episode and that was last nights,, EE has us all built up to the year end finals , so they are giving us "fillers" *


I know my darling, but all anyone ever does is complain about it! lol

----------


## brenda1971

What I want to know is what has little mo done to her hair.

----------


## crazygirl

> What I want to know is what has little mo done to her hair.


omg little mo's hair someone in their 50's would have a hairstyle like that

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Johnny when did Ruby turn into a little nympho slapper. Her and Juley make a bad couple he looks years older than her. 

So Dennis dying will be all Phil and Ruby's fault. I want to Ruby to find out soon that Phil paid juley to go out with her. 

I think at the moment i would prefer Phil to die than Johnny and Dennis. I really wanted Johnny to cut Juley's private off last night. I could see where he was coming from.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> So Dennis dying will be all Phil and Ruby's fault. I want to Ruby to find out soon that Phil paid juley to go out with her. 
> 
> I think at the moment i would prefer Phil to die than Johnny and Dennis. I really wanted Johnny to cut Juley's private off last night. I could see where he was coming from.


Please  don't reveal spoilers on the general thread.

----------


## sheilamarie

> Good to see Dennis back and I love his relationship with Stacey...


 i loved this time last year when she tried to get him into bed lol (but only to wind zoe up) and now he always looks out for her so brovo lil den   :Cheer:  brovo  :Cheer:  LoL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## chance

> omg little mo's hair someone in their 50's would have a hairstyle like that


its discusting isnt it!!

----------


## sheilamarie

i think its horid to

----------


## dddMac1

felt sorry for little mo last night but she had every chance to get billy back.when Johnny had those Scissors i thought he was going to cut Juleys privates off

----------


## littlemo

> felt sorry for little mo last night but she had every chance to get billy back.when Johnny had those Scissors i thought he was going to cut Juleys privates off


I am a bit confused about Little Mo's feelings for Billy, how can she just get what she felt for him back in a matter of days. I don't understand. I do feel sorry for her though, but you can't blame Billy for getting on with his life.

----------


## Siobhan

how funny was Billy's face when Phil ate the dinner???  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## alkalinetrio

yeh that was great haha what was it that they was cooking looked like dirreah or however its spelt

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

He ate the whole thing when it was dinner for _TWO_  :Rotfl:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I was crying for the l;ast 10 minutes even when she was alive!!!  :Crying:  Her death scene was awful!! You'd have thought she'd just felt tired and laid down!! But I still cried!!  :Crying:  Oh nana!!!!!!  :Crying:

----------


## Most Wanted

That was soooo sad. Im still crying. Its not going to be the same without her

----------


## Jada-GDR

omg  :Crying:  another moment to add to the few on my "i cried at the tv" list

----------


## angelblue

What i found sad that she knew it was time for to go and she kept getting alfie to put on the snow man so she could go   :Sad:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

But how did she know she would die there and just then...

Does anyone else think her last scene was rubbish.. I mean like the way she laid on the sofa.. I think it would be EVEN MORE powerful if she passed away in his arms... but then again  :Crying: ......

----------


## lollymay

that was so well done bless her im still crying

----------


## angelblue

for some reason alfie didnt convice me it looked to forced but nanna was so sweet

----------


## BlackKat

Fantastic episode. My favourite scene was the Moons playing charades. Although I did like how utterly childish Jake and Alfie's fight was -- I knew they were going to fight and wasn't looking forward to it cos I thought it would try to be a big hard fight and not come across well. But it was just familiar and childish and funny.

I'm gonna take my comments on the Jake bits over to the Jake thread cos I have a lot of thoughts about whether Alfie was right or wrong about him (I think he was somewhere in between) and I'm liable to ramble on for pages.

Pauline's scenes bored me a little, though I did like the ones with Joe and how comfortable they are together. And he voiced exactly what I think about Chlobecca coming to stay -- that it's unfair to expect them to take her in for Christmas and then say goodbye to her again.

I really liked this episode.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

:Rotfl: !! He started it!!... No I didn't!!

----------


## Bryan

:Crying:  its a bit clichge, make the death speech then click fingers and shes dead... i didnt think id cry but the second the instrumental started i was in tears!   :Crying:  

hows alfie going to cope? how are we going to cope!?   :Crying:

----------


## CrazyLea

although it was sad i dont think it was as sad as i thought it was gunna be. i think it could have been better.. my opinion.. altough the music at the end helped with the sadness. i love it when that music plays lol im strange.. yeah  and it also didnt help that my dad spoiled the moment for me. so that might be why i didnt find it as sad as some of you lol

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Nannaaaaaaaaaa!!  :Crying:  Come back.. it's too early... not yet... You haven't opened you Xmas pressie!!  :Crying: !!!

----------


## shannisrules

i must admit i cried it was very sad the way she kept telling him to put the snowman on again and again just waiting for herself to die!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Does anyone else think her last scene was rubbish.. I mean like the way she laid on the sofa.. I think it would be EVEN MORE powerful if she passed away in his arms... but then again ......


Would have been far better if she started screaming on the sofa and an alien popped out of her stomach John Hurt style.  It would have then grabbed Alfie and swallowed him in one, followed by Jake when he returns home.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I knew you'd end up making a joke out of tonight's episode Richie!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Too right.  The first scene in Monday's ep will show Alfie stroking the head of a terradaptor on the Moon's sofa.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Would have been far better if she started screaming on the sofa and an alien popped out of her stomach John Hurt style.  It would have then grabbed Alfie and swallowed him in one, followed by Jake when he returns home.


What the!!!..............  :Rotfl:

----------


## CrazyLea

lmfao richie you make me laugh

----------


## chance

:Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:  i cried    :Embarrassment:  
thought she'd die in his arms though ....

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well tonight's episode means a slight reduction in the EE wage bill, funded by the licence fee, so I'm not complaining about Nana Moon's demise.     :Cheer: 

Two Julia's themes in a week.  They better use it carefully or the casette will vapourise.

----------


## chance

> Would have been far better if she started screaming on the sofa and an alien popped out of her stomach John Hurt style.  It would have then grabbed Alfie and swallowed him in one, followed by Jake when he returns home.


that would have been excellent,would have got rid of alfie and jake at the same time,wasnt there fight scene laughable?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> that would have been excellent,would have got rid of alfie and jake at the same time,wasnt there fight scene laughable?


And then they kiss and make up within one minute.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chance

looked like they were doing something sexual rather then fighting

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Probably Shane Richie reliving his gigolo experiences from years gone by.

----------


## chance

> Probably Shane Richie reliving his gigolo experiences from years gone by.


ewwww   :Sick:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

poor nana im still crying now

----------


## Chris_2k11

> poor nana im still crying now


40 minutes later?   :EEK!:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

She's chopping onions, I swear.

----------


## xsoftladybugx

LMAO!!! GOOD IDEA!  :Rotfl:

----------


## JustJodi

*Well good night sweet Nana !!!*

----------


## Abi

That was so sad. I had tears in my eyes. It was so sweet. Shane Richie did some fabulous acting, he deserves an award for that moment, by far...

----------


## Layne

I was crying at the end! I have gone right off Alfie, but shane did some fab acting there!


I loved the way nana just came in and alfie and Jake did as she said! Fab!
Liked the alfie and jake stuff too! x

----------


## Lindy

Come on it was laughable, totally not worth crying over. Everything about it tonight was laughable!

----------


## chance

i dont think shane acted  as well as he could have,it was a bit forced.

----------


## Kim

> i cried    
> thought she'd die in his arms though ....


That's what spoilers said, and I think that would have made it sadder. Yet again, spoilers get the little details wrong.

----------


## JustJodi

> Come on it was laughable, totally not worth crying over. Everything about it tonight was laughable!


 
*Lindy, why did u find it laughable ??? *

----------


## crazygirl

i cried my eyes out and my boyfriend and my daughter took the complete mess out of me i was suposed to be going to the shop after eastenders had finished lol i said to my boyfriend you will have to go now because someone might ask me why i have been crying and i said i dont want the embarassment of telling them nana died!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> She's chopping onions, I swear.


  :Rotfl:  !!!

----------


## JustJodi

*I honestly didn't cry but it was well done if not a bit forced by Shane, I just thought Kat reminded me of PEG  on MARRIED WITH CHILDERN,,any way it wasn't done badly at all,*

----------


## Lindy

Kat just makes me laugh when she cries, it's so funny!

----------


## JustJodi

> Kat just makes me laugh when she cries, it's so funny!


*even my partner said,,, "can't she act better than that ???:*

----------


## Lindy

She can act, but just not when she cries, but then watching most people cry makes me laugh, but with her it's cringe worthy.

----------


## lollymay

her face goes all funny and screwed up it makes me laugh

----------


## Lindy

exactly her expression are so amusing.

----------


## JustJodi

> her face goes all funny and screwed up it makes me laugh


*looks like shes snorting before she tries to turn on the tears !!! Ah well,I am now curious to see what NANA wrote in that envelope she left for Kat.*

----------


## Lindy

I know!! or you could just read the spoilers! lol

----------


## Kim

> *looks like shes snorting before she tries to turn on the tears !!! Ah well,I am now curious to see what NANA wrote in that envelope she left for Kat.*


She wrote "Make my Alfie happy".

----------


## Kim

> Kat just makes me laugh when she cries, it's so funny!


Before she started leaning over that gate, I somehow thought she was laughing.

----------


## Kim

> She can act, but just not when she cries, but then watching most people cry makes me laugh, but with her it's cringe worthy.


More coming up on christmas day so you'd better look away lol

----------


## Lindy

thats coz you can't always tell! lol

----------


## Kim

> thats coz you can't always tell! lol


No, Alfie's similar when he cries but everyone else you can usually tell.

----------


## BlackKat

I think she was supposed to be laughing and then she started crying. For some random reason - yes, I know she was crying cos of Nana. I mean it was random in that she suddenly started when before she'd been laughing.

----------


## Lindy

Least Alfie is slighty better at crying than Kat

----------


## Kim

Only because he doesn't screw his face up.

----------


## Lindy

He does a bit, but i can't watch when she cries coz it ruins the moment for me

----------


## Dutchgirl

Just watched the omnibus, missed thursday and fridays episode, I'm sorry that people feel that you have to look pretty when you cry, no one does look pretty. Very moving episode though. Jake and Alfie fighting and made up like kids, it was really touching.

----------


## leanne27

i love they way the sadder music comes on at the end of an emotional episode. Lol i know this wasnt fridays ep but about thursdays, what WAs johnny thinking he is a complete nutter! im so on phills side about this, johnny thought he had everything in his control the square eating putty out of his hands, his buisnesses his family now its all been smashed down just like johnny did with phills family cant wait to see him totally helpless like poor peggy was when he sent that crazy guy after her.

----------


## JustJodi

Dutchgirl]Just watched the omnibus, missed thursday and fridays episode, I'm sorry that people feel that you have to look pretty when you cry, no one does look pretty.
*it isn't that i thought she HAD to look pretty when she cries, it is just how she screws up her face and looks like she is snorting like a pig,she could have done it better..*
*Ive seen some wonderful actors, mess up a simple kiss by leaning into kiss the actress like it was the most painful scene he had to do..its all in the facial expression and body language.. Jessie Wallace just can not CRY.. but she can act...*

----------


## crazy_purple

It'd probably be hard for anyone to suddenly start crying - you could be really happy at the time but then you have to start sobbing, I'd look like a right idiot trying to pretend  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> i love they way the sadder music comes on at the end of an emotional episode.


Me too!!That's enough to make me cry lol,they also had it the friday before,at the end of the week with Stacey and her mum and all that,and i was crying aswell!!

----------


## Siobhan

> Dutchgirl]Just watched the omnibus, missed thursday and fridays episode, I'm sorry that people feel that you have to look pretty when you cry, no one does look pretty.
> *it isn't that i thought she HAD to look pretty when she cries, it is just how she screws up her face and looks like she is snorting like a pig,she could have done it better..*
> *Ive seen some wonderful actors, mess up a simple kiss by leaning into kiss the actress like it was the most painful scene he had to do..its all in the facial expression and body language.. Jessie Wallace just can not CRY.. but she can act...*


I agree with you Jodi.. the woman can't cry

----------


## JustJodi

> I agree with you Jodi.. the woman can't cry


*Thanks Siobhan,, at least some one can see what I see LOL   *

----------


## Siobhan

> *Thanks Siobhan,, at least some one can see what I see LOL   *


she is a fab actress but I think she forces the crying.. she would be better if it looked natural

----------


## JustJodi

> she is a fab actress but I think she forces the crying.. she would be better if it looked natural


*my point exactly :-)*

----------


## dddMac1

friday was a very moving episode was almost in tears when she died and Alfie said ''Nana not yet not yet'' then they started playing the tune  i'll miss Nana there will never be a character/Actress like her again

----------


## sheilamarie

yea and i hated when she watnted to open her prezzi

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Crying:  here here im going to miss her so very much she was so sweet i remember her in citisen smith as his mum bless her i did cry

----------


## dddMac1

Alfie is going to regret not letting her open her present

----------


## Siobhan

> here here im going to miss her so very much she was so sweet i remember her in citisen smith as his mum bless her i did cry


I remember her in that too... I wil miss her too, daft old bat

----------


## lisa cullumbine

:Crying:  I KNOW THAT PRESSIE WILL REMAIN UNDER THERE FOR A WHILE NOW I RECON HOW VERY SAD

----------


## Siobhan

> I KNOW THAT PRESSIE WILL REMAIN UNDER THERE FOR A WHILE NOW I RECON HOW VERY SAD


i want to know what it is

----------


## alkalinetrio

he will proply stare at it for a short amount of time when he relises she never got to open it! i enjoyed fridays episode it was sad but i didnt cry!

----------


## Katy

how could you not cry. I cried buckets.

----------


## Pixie

I suprised myself about how sad i found it - i didnt just have tears in my eyes, i was full on sobbing!! it was just so sad - she was prob the nicest character you could ever find on a soap!!

----------


## BlackKat

Dear Ruby:

Shut up. Shut up. *Shut! Up!*

No love,
BlackKat.

ps. It's called the morning after pill, you twit.

----------


## CrazyLea

oh my aint it!! no need to panic as much!!
pretty boring episode tonight.. thought honey and billy were cute though  :Stick Out Tongue: 
and poor alfie  :Sad:

----------


## littlemo

How arrogant was that friend of Sonia's? they are portraying students in a really bad light. Not all of them are like that, most of them come from working class backgrounds like Martin. People (at least nobody I know) suddenly thinks they are better than everyone else, just because they happen to be doing a course. Everyone went to school, it's just like that, just some people decide to get a job afterwards and others decide to study, it depends how you want to spend your life, everyone is different. I'm glad Martin stood up for himself. I'm going to start looking at Sonia in a whole new light if she decides that that kind of jumped up ponce (the guy we met in the restaurant) is somebody she wants to be with.  

On a happier note, it's nice that Billy has found somebody at last. Honey seems like a really nice woman. It's a shame about Little Mo though. 

I'm also glad that Kat and Alfie are talking properly again, and are spending a lot more time together. They are good with each other.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Dear Ruby:
> 
> Shut up. Shut up. *Shut! Up!*
> 
> No love,
> BlackKat.
> 
> ps. It's called the morning after pill, you twit.


LMAO!! Good one hunz!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

Lol. She'll probably run straight to Stacey and Stacey will tell her that one. It was good to see her run out like that. Liked the Kat and Alfie bits aswell, poor Alfie.

----------


## Chantelle

Kat and Alfie were adorable tonight.  :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:  

Ruby shut up!

Stacey and Johnny  :Lol:

----------


## parkerman

I have three questions about last night's episode...
1. At the end of Friday's episode, Martin and Sonia weren't talking to each other and there was a terrible atmosphere in the house. At the start of Monday's they were all lovey-dovey again. What happened over the weekend?
2. Stacey said she was going out with some of her friends. What friends are these then? Who are they? Where did they come from?
3. How come neither Kat, nor anyone else apparently, saw Nana being removed from Alfie's house?

----------


## JustJodi

> I have three questions about last night's episode...
> 1. At the end of Friday's episode, Martin and Sonia weren't talking to each other and there was a terrible atmosphere in the house. At the start of Monday's they were all lovey-dovey again. What happened over the weekend?
> 2. Stacey said she was going out with some of her friends. What friends are these then? Who are they? Where did they come from?
> 3. How come neither Kat, nor anyone else apparently, saw Nana being removed from Alfie's house?


*these my dear parkerman were pulled out of the INFAMOUS EAST ENDERS black hole,,,It will keep us in the dark and come out and bite us every time with those very questions * 
*I personally was wondering the same thing about NUMBER 3..If Walford is as small as it is supposed to be, and with all the curtain twitchers  u would think at least some one SAW something...*

----------


## Siobhan

I confess I cried again but it was a lot more natural then Kat's performance

----------


## JustJodi

> I confess I cried again but it was a lot more natural then Kat's performance


*raising my hand,, i did shed a few tears,, mine were very natural,, too *

----------


## tammyy2j

Sonia and her friends are horrible especially to Martin who is making a honest living. 

Is Naomi after Garry or is it still Sonia?

Alfie and Kat were so sweet, definitley one of the best EE couples ever i will miss them.

Why didn't Kat tell Peggy what had happened?

Ruby/Juley worst couple ever and the storyline is boring oh i wish Johnny had used his sissors and killed Juley. Ruby two weeks ago was a innocent virgin now she is a nympho minx good she is making Stacey look like an angel.

----------


## parkerman

Alfie and Kat are one of those couples that just belong together like Pauline and Arthur and Frank and Pat. You don't get many of those in Eastenders.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *these my dear parkerman were pulled out of the INFAMOUS EAST ENDERS black hole,,,It will keep us in the dark and come out and bite us every time with those very questions * 
> *I personally was wondering the same thing about NUMBER 3..If Walford is as small as it is supposed to be, and with all the curtain twitchers u would think at least some one SAW something...*


I'm there with you thought the same about that, how come Dot didn't notice it?
Tonight must be sad as well, Kat and Alfie were so sweet last night.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Found tonight's ep boring once again.  Thought the writing for it was woeful.

----------


## Layne

> Found tonight's ep boring once again.  Thought the writing for it was woeful.


I didn't think tonights eppi was that brilliant either!
I am actually growing to like kat and alfie again.
The only decent thing about tonights eppi was jake!  :Wub:   (he is 2nd to my dennis and dennis weren't there so well jake did!!!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

thursdays should be better and i am bored of the martin and sonia crap!

----------


## littlemo

Tonight's episode was a bit boring, but it did get a bit intersting towards the end. I enjoyed the bit when Billy announced in the pub that him and Honey were an item, and Little Mo overheard. She then realised that Alfie and Kat are going to be together for Christmas, and so are Honey and Billy. She's going to be at home with her dad, nan and baby. It is a bit sad for her. 

I think Sonia has the right idea about ending her marriage with Martin. As much as I loved them when they first got together, things have changed since. Sonia has got to make some sacrifices to make her marriage work, and she isn't prepared to make them, that's a choice she has made. 

And Johnny is a psychopath, he was completely out of order with Ruby tonight. She should definetely think about moving out, it can't go on the way it is.

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Ponder: Why in godsname did Ruby keep that morning after pil box in her purse, I do not get it? To stir things with Johnny, it is too obvious. :Sick:

----------


## JustJodi

> Why in godsname did Ruby keep that morning after pil box in her purse, I do not get it? To stir things with Johnny, it is too obvious.


Johnny is OTT playing the over protective dad.. ok granted he lost his wife and other daughter in a fire, but still he is taking things just a bit tooo far..as for the box,, some times people hang on to certain things just to get caught.. either that or she wants to torment her pop..with the way things are going on EE I just go with the flow cuz I never really know which way they are going to go with each story line  :Searchme:

----------


## CrazyLea

meh boring episode tonight.

----------


## chance

why is little mo jelous of billys relationship with honey,she told him she didt love him any more ages ago and was having it away with alfie!!

----------


## CrazyLea

maybe shes decided she does after all.. who knows lol

----------


## sarah21

> Tonight's episode was a bit boring, but it did get a bit intersting towards the end. I enjoyed the bit when Billy announced in the pub that him and Honey were an item, and Little Mo overheard. She then realised that Alfie and Kat are going to be together for Christmas, and so are Honey and Billy. She's going to be at home with her dad, nan and baby. It is a bit sad for her. 
> 
> I think Sonia has the right idea about ending her marriage with Martin. As much as I loved them when they first got together, things have changed since. Sonia has got to make some sacrifices to make her marriage work, and she isn't prepared to make them, that's a choice she has made. 
> 
> And Johnny is a psychopath, he was completely out of order with Ruby tonight. She should definetely think about moving out, it can't go on the way it is.


I can't find any interest in Honey and Billy purely because she is Little Mo reincarnated. She even says the same things. It is truly a terrible storyline.

Johnny is a psychopath, but why on earth did Ruby keep that packet in her bag. There is only one pill in the box and she knows what her father is like.

Sonia is not the only one not making sacrifices as was obvious from the chat between Gus and Martin. Gus knows more about Sonia than Martin ever will and he gave some him good advice tonight. Martin doesn't listen to Sonia, he doesn't want to know about her life outside him, he doesn't support her in her studies. The girl passed her exams and all he could do was sulk about the fact she might study further. Martin knew Sonia was at college and he knew she was ambitious but he wants a mother replacement.

Sonia said tonight she works so hard to stop herself from thinking too much about Jamie and Rebecca and all of the other horrible things that have happened to her in Walford, but she did say that Martin is the one thing that stops her from running away. I think their marriage breakdown is a shame because I think deep down they still have a lot of love for each other, but unfortunately they want different things out of life.

I quite enjoyed tonight's episode, the storylines are building up nicely.

----------


## chance

why do they keep making sonia out to be really succesful? all shes been doing for what seems like eternity is collage courses

----------


## Jada-GDR

poor martin i wonder what he'll say when she tells him she wants to move out

----------


## Johnny Allen

> why do they keep making sonia out to be really succesful? all shes been doing for what seems like eternity is collage courses


Yeah thats true all the woman ever seems to do is essays.

----------


## littlemo

> poor martin i wonder what he'll say when she tells him she wants to move out


It's obvious he wants things to work out between them, so I think he'll be devestated. He loves her very much, and it is a shame things aren't working out. I feel it is time to let go though. If they can't come to a compromise, they are always going to be unhappy. As for Martin making sacrifices, I think he definetely tries to be there for Sonia. When Sonia suggested she give up college, he told her not to, because he knows how much she wants it. I think Sonia needs to buck up her ideas. She thinks she can do no wrong, I don't know why she can't see it from Martin's point of view.

----------


## Siobhan

> I can't find any interest in Honey and Billy purely because she is Little Mo reincarnated. She even says the same things. It is truly a terrible storyline.


I have been saying that all along and yeah I was glad mo overheard.. she can't keep Billy on a string for her convienence (SP?)... 

Johnny and Phil.. why can't they just fight it out between them, poor Ruby is getting dragged into something that is not her fault

Martin and Sonia.. yeah they should split up. it is obvious martin wants her at home like a dutiful wife, she need to spread her wings and fly

Kat and Alfie.. Sweet!!

----------


## sarah21

> It's obvious he wants things to work out between them, so I think he'll be devestated. He loves her very much, and it is a shame things aren't working out. I feel it is time to let go though. If they can't come to a compromise, they are always going to be unhappy. As for Martin making sacrifices, I think he definetely tries to be there for Sonia. When Sonia suggested she give up college, he told her not to, because he knows how much she wants it. I think Sonia needs to buck up her ideas. She thinks she can do no wrong, I don't know why she can't see it from Martin's point of view.


I think Sonia does see it from Martin's point of view. She told Naomi exactly what is happening, but I think Sonia feels now that Martin doesn't want to change and nor does she. Do you remember when she dumped Jamie because their lives were going in a different direction? Maybe she feels that it can't be sorted out. The sad thing for me is that Martin does love Sonia and despite their current problems, I think Sonia feels the same about Martin.

----------


## dddMac1

last night episode was a bit boring,i liked when Martin and sonia first got together but  i'm getting sick of them fighting so they could split up.i felt sorry for little mo cause Alfie and kat are an item again and Billy is with honey but she had her chance with him before she got together with Alfie

----------


## Jojo

Cracked me up the way Little Mo has suddenly decided she still has feelings for Billy - she had her chance and blew it!!!  Billy deserves some happiness for a change, especially after he kept quiet about the whole Little Mo and Alfie thing for so long - well, till he got completely blotto anyway  :Lol:

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm on Martins side here, not because Sonia has to quit college, it is perfectly normal to be married and have a job and the other one studies, but Sonia should be on her husbands side.

----------


## dddMac1

i agree i'm on Martins side as well

----------


## JustJodi

> I'm on Martins side here, not because Sonia has to quit college, it is perfectly normal to be married and have a job and the other one studies, but Sonia should be on her husbands side.


*Martin could have been a little bit more supportive and a bit less defensive,, I agree most of us women can better ourselves by going back to school and while the spouse works to support them, but there has to be some compromise,, problem with Martin he lets things build up then KABLOOEY he gets all hot an bothered about something that he was Ok with then not ok with later on,,I also blame the entire mess on them starting out living with Pauline and her darn fruit bowl,, should be verrrrrry interesting to see what happens Friday. Actually the fault lies in both of them.*

----------


## crazygirl

honey and billy are so sweet i think they will be a long term couple and they will get married on xmas day 2006

----------


## JustJodi

> honey and billy are so sweet i think they will be a long term couple and they will get married on xmas day 2006


*U think ??? or U wish ???  is this a spoiler ????*

----------


## Siobhan

> *U think ??? or U wish ???  is this a spoiler ????*


If it is a spoiler, i hope they don't get married christmas day cause that is when he married mo

----------


## JustJodi

> If it is a spoiler, i hope they don't get married christmas day cause that is when he married mo


*And Kat married Alfie too,, nah thats a bit too repetive... Maybe a Valentines wedding  or something else .. its a bit too soon to ASSUME that Honey and Billy will be a long term couple,, and besides,,, DOESNT HE HAVE TO GET A DIVORCE first ????  Or are the British laws  cool with bigamy ???*

----------


## Dutchgirl

> *Martin could have been a little bit more supportive and a bit less defensive,, I agree most of us women can better ourselves by going back to school and while the spouse works to support them, but there has to be some compromise,, problem with Martin he lets things build up then KABLOOEY he gets all hot an bothered about something that he was Ok with then not ok with later on,,I also blame the entire mess on them starting out living with Pauline and her darn fruit bowl,, should be verrrrrry interesting to see what happens Friday. Actually the fault lies in both of them.*


Let us blame the fruitbowl. It must be responseble (spelling?) for all the mess :Rotfl:  

But i agree they are both adults ( :Big Grin:  ) and should both give in a bit. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sanddennislover

> Or are the British laws cool with bigamy ???


 LMAO  yeah that ture we could have Billy as Enders frist Bigaiast( sorry do not know how to spell that word)lol
Merry Christmas everyone

----------


## Dutchgirl

bigamist?

----------


## JustJodi

> Let us blame the fruitbowl. It must be responseble (spelling?) for all the mess 
> 
> But i agree they are both adults ( ) and should both give in a bit.


*Hey DD  u almost have 500  whahoooooo   JJ U can have 500 before the evening is over*

----------


## Dutchgirl

I'm trying. let me get 3 more post, mmm where shall I go? :Ponder:

----------


## Luna

am i the only one who doesnt think that the episodes have been that sad concerning nana - im getting called heartless in work but i usually cry at the drop of a hat and had nothing yet

----------


## JustJodi

> am i the only one who doesnt think that the episodes have been that sad concerning nana - im getting called heartless in work but i usually cry at the drop of a hat and had nothing yet


I think I know why we have NOT REALLY BEEN SAD,, cos we knew in advance what was gonna happen and when...I didn't bawl or sob uncontrolably or any thing like that,, so if u are heartless then so am I   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## JustJodi

> I'm trying. let me get 3 more post, mmm where shall I go?


YEAAAAAAAAAAA U MADE 500  :Clap:   :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dutchgirl

:Cheer:

----------


## Kim

> *And Kat married Alfie too,, nah thats a bit too repetive... Maybe a Valentines wedding  or something else .. its a bit too soon to ASSUME that Honey and Billy will be a long term couple,, and besides,,, DOESNT HE HAVE TO GET A DIVORCE first ????  Or are the British laws  cool with bigamy ???*


Absolutley not..... but you never know in soapland lol. I couldn't see Billy as a bigamist.

----------


## Kim

> honey and billy are so sweet i think they will be a long term couple and they will get married on xmas day 2006


I take it thats a thought because you don't get spoilers that are a year in advance.... although I wish you could.

----------


## squillyfer

Aww but they would be so cute and think how cute the children would be. I would like a valentines wedding

----------


## Dutchgirl

Sonia and Martin nearly spoiled the epi. Kat and Alfie so sweet. Alfie acted well. And for Jake, he did not deserve it to be neglected.

----------


## hayley

poor jake i felt so sorry for him!!! Alfie and kat was lovely that episode and shanes acting was brill i thought!!! 
martin and sonia spoilt the epi though

----------


## Richie_lecturer

What a dreadful episode, as we come to expect nowadays from Rob Gittens.

Why did everyone in Walford and beyond go to Nana's funeral when they hardly knew her?

Why did they close the market at such a busy time of year, 2 shopping days before xmas?

How did Alfie (and Jake?) pay foe the funeral?  

Alfie and Jake were very wooden.

Sonia and Martin zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Ruby, Juley and Johnny zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

3.5/
10

Back to the drawing board Easties.

----------


## BlackKat

For the first 10 minutes I was preoccupied by how pretty Naomi looked. I don't think she's ugly, but usually she's pretty average. She looked really nice tonight though.

Sonia and Martin -- yawn.

Liked Alfie's speech, and Kat helping him.

Poor Jake.   :Sad:  Him and Dawn would be so hot though. Dawn rocks -- only she would flirt with someone at their Nana's wake.  :Lol: 

Ruby and Juley -- Just die. Just...die. Both of you. Now.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

That's another thing.  Dawn was irritating as usual.

I echo your thoughts on Rubes and Jubes   :Cool:

----------


## BlackKat

If it was a choice between which one to die I'd pick Ruby. I want to scream everytime she's onscreen. How damn annoying was her ringtone? Even her mobile annoys me.   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

You must hate her then.    :Ninja:  

It's the hunched shoulders, ping-pong eyes and gormless looks she gives which turn me against her.  She seems to have a kind of 'can't be a*sed' type of acting.  Yes I know the scripts are rubbish right now but a good actor will make something of them, e.g. Dot.  I hope the casting director has a word with Louisa Lytton about this.    :Nono:

----------


## BlackKat

It's a mixture of the character and the actor. The character has become such a self-involved, moronic, immature little madam that I can't stand her. But like you say, a good actress should be able to do something with a script, and she just isn't. There's nothing to Ruby apart from a little spoilt brat, and Louisa isn't adding anything or even hinting that there may be other sides to her.

I don't think it's that she can't be arsed, I think it's that she's too aware of the fact that she's acting. I remember her doing some good scenes in the Spring when she found out about Tina. Don't know what's happened to her since then, but she better fix it soon.

I'm so annoyed that such a big storyline (re: spoilers about the death) is focused on those two gormless idiots (Ruby/Juley).

----------


## Jada-GDR

eastenders never fails to entertain me, except for the episodes with about 2 people in them when they only talk, so i thought it was quite good. i do wish they would do something a bit more exciting though

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Like blowing up Peggy Mitchell.

----------


## Bryan

im glad they are planting the seed of dawn and jake getting together!   :Cheer:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Why did everyone in Walford and beyond go to Nana's funeral when they hardly knew her?
> *It's called respect..*
> Why did they close the market at such a busy time of year, 2 shopping days before xmas?
> *Yet again respect..*
> How did Alfie (and Jake?) pay foe the funeral?
> *They said they would cater for free..*
> .


...^...

----------


## parkerman

"How did Alfie (and Jake?) pay foe the funeral?
They said they would cater for free.."

Yes, but the funeral itself would have cost thousands of pounds.

And Nana was not Jake's nana. Perhaps that's why people felt sorry for Alfie who is her grandson and also surrogate mother.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Maybe they felt Sorry for Alfie because he wasn't the one who was going to be six foot under by the end of the day.  We all wish he was of course.

If everyone in Walford paid for it, where did they all get the money from?  If Darren Miller didn't pay for it with his stash, nobody else would be able to afford it.  The people in the Square who are lucky enough to have jobs, have naff ones like Rosie the cleaner.

Questions questions.....

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Im sure they have money and they are not that poor.. besides this is EE... it has alot of quesitons and some of them are answered quickly.. like your first two.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Im sure they have money and they are not that poor.. besides this is EE... it has alot of quesitons and some of them are answered quickly.. like your first two.


Isn't here anything called funeral insurance in britain?

----------


## Debs

how did they pay for the funeral?

nana organised it all before she died didnt she?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Isn't here anything called funeral insurance in britain?


Erm... not sure?!  :Searchme:  

Yeah, she could have Debs!!

----------


## Debs

awww i cried agian tonight!

poor jake being ignored

----------


## BlackKat

> awww i cried agian tonight!
> 
> poor jake being ignored


Dawn certainly wasn't ignoring him,   :Lol:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> awww i cried agian tonight!
> 
> poor jake being ignored


I didn't cry.. Only when she did die I cried but I didn't find the funeral upsetting.. like THAT upsetting.. instead I found it sweet!!  :Heart:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Dawn certainly wasn't ignoring him,


Lmao!!  :Rotfl:  She sure weren't..

Allow flirting at a funeral party thing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Well i thought tonights episode was really good  :Smile:   I definetly had a tear in my eye when Alfie read the speech  :Sad:   and Kat is doing the right thing by supporting Alfie. They really do belong together  :Smile:  I felt sorry for Ruby tonight as well because she has no idea about Phil and Juleys scam. Also i am glad that Sonia is moving out of Martin's house. Hopefully this will signal the end of their marriage   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kim

So do I but I don't think it will.

----------


## Jada-GDR

> Like blowing up Peggy Mitchell.


*NEVER! * 
it would certaintly add a bit of interest though lol

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Shame Darren Miller didn't sneak up behind the funeral hearse and rearrange the floral letters on the coffin.  He could have rearranged * N A N A* for *N A A N*.  Or he could have found a couple of spare letters hanging around and made it *B A N A N A* .  :Cool:

----------


## sarah21

I can't believe that Dawn hit on a man who was at his nan's funeral. What a selfish woman, so up herself she is unreal. A complete replacement for Zoe.

Juley has obviously fallen for Ruby but please, enough!

Alfie was quite sweet tonight, the speech was good but the hightlight for me was Sonia and Martin. This marriage breakdown is so realistic. All they need to do is sit down and communicate properly but in this situation they take the hump and say things that they will regret later. Brilliant. This couple have a great chemistry when they have something to work with and it helps that they are both very good actors. 

And before you think I've lost the plot, the guy in the Guardian also said how with this storyline, EE have finally returned to it's realistic roots.   :Cheer:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Shame Darren Miller didn't sneak up behind the funeral hearse and rearrange the floral letters on the coffin.  He could have rearranged * N A N A* for *N A A N*.  Or he could have found a couple of spare letters hanging around and made it *B A N A N A* .


  :Confused:

----------


## one eyed pete

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr any pirates in tonights

----------


## No_eyed_Ned

> 


if hed found a few more letters he coulddve said
"HAAAAAAAAR!!!!"

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr any pirates in tonights


Please don't be silly because you get told..

----------


## parkerman

Tonoght's questions
1. Why did Juley go to the Queen Vic?
2. Why didn't Ruby see him in there?
3. Where does Phil get his endless supply of money from?

----------


## BlackKat

Dear Sonia,
You know, it's great you've got this whole college thing going on. Really, all power to you. However, it is not the only path in life, and just because it's the one you want doesn't mean everyone wants it. You married Martin, a barrow boy from Walford. Don't then expect him to change into something else. If you wanted someone that wanted the same things from life that you do, then you should have married someone who did.

However, if anybody had burnt my books I'd have given them a lot more than a slap, so well done on the self-restraint.

Oh, and can you try and be a little more interesting. Pass that message onto your husband...or estranged husband I guess now, whatever you want to call it. You are not however as annoying as Ruby, so...um...well done on that I suppose.

Tootles,
BlackKat



Hi, Ruby? No, it does take your "man" a couple of beers in order from him to lose his self-respect. That usually requires having self-respect. But then you don't know much about that do you. Twit.

----------


## BlackKat

> 3. Where does Phil get his endless supply of money from?


The same place he got the money to buy the Vic and the Arches. Possibly the same place that imaginary 20k of Chrissie's appeared from. Bet Gus wishes he knew the secret password, ;)   :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Good episode. Sonia should stand by Martin  :Smile:   and i hate Johnny even more after watching this episode  :Mad:

----------


## shannisrules

did anyone notice demi has grown a fringe

----------


## littlemo

> Tonoght's questions
> 1. Why did Juley go to the Queen Vic?
> 2. Why didn't Ruby see him in there?
> 3. Where does Phil get his endless supply of money from?


Very good questions. That Juley thing really got me too, very confusing. Phil asked him to go to the Vic with Ruby, and Johnny told him to stay away from her. So he goes to Vic and avoids her to stay on both their good sides. I can only assume he went to the toilet and somehow tried to sneak out. 

Sad about Martin and Sonia, although they have survived a lot longer than people may have thought. I didn't like Pauline bringing Rebecca home for Christmas, it's not the ideal situation when Martin and Sonia are having problems, and she knew that they were. You can't use a child to bring two people closer together. Whatever Martin and Sonia feel for Rebecca is nothing to do with what they feel for each other. They need to sort themselves out first before they bring their daughter into it.

----------


## Layne

> The same place he got the money to buy the Vic and the Arches. Possibly the same place that imaginary 20k of Chrissie's appeared from. Bet Gus wishes he knew the secret password, ;)



 :Lol:  too true!
Tonights eppi was ok i guess! Johnny is getting on my nerves though!!!
And ruby is starting to annoy me too!

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I noticed Demi grown a fringe  :Smile:  and i agree with you littlemo that Pauline has made the situation worse by bringing Rebecca into Sonia and Martin's troubles. Like you said they must sort out their own problems before bringing Rebecca back into their lives. Does anyone actually think though that Sonia and Martin can get over their troubles and that their marriage can survive?

----------


## Abbie

> Tonoght's questions
> 1. Why did Juley go to the Queen Vic?
> 2. Why didn't Ruby see him in there?
> 3. Where does Phil get his endless supply of money from?


lol phil always has a enless suplly of money

----------


## littlemo

> I noticed Demi grown a fringe  and i agree with you littlemo that Pauline has made the situation worse by bringing Rebecca into Sonia and Martin's troubles. Like you said they must sort out their own problems before bringing Rebecca back into their lives. Does anyone actually think though that Sonia and Martin can get over their troubles and that their marriage can survive?


It's difficult to say if Sonia and Martin could work out their troubles or not. I think Sonia needs to accept Martin for who he is, and not try to change him. If she can't do that then obviously she doesn't care about him as much as she should.

What Sonia says about needing to grow is right, you need to experience things in life, but she decided to get married. She got her daughter adopted and then a few years down the line wed her baby's father. When she gave Rebecca up for adoption, she wanted a better life for herself and her baby. But then she went and put herself in that constrictive environment again. It's like she doesn't know what to do with her freedom when she's got it.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> did anyone notice demi has grown a fringe


Yeah I did!! + Jane did something new to her hair!!..

----------


## BlackKat

Then when she was saying she doesn't want to lose him. Er...what? Either she loves him for who he is, or she doesn't. "I do love him, I just want to change this that and the other about him." Doesn't work like that.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> Then when she was saying she doesn't want to lose him. Er...what? Either she loves him for who he is, or she doesn't. "I do love him, I just want to change this that and the other about him." Doesn't work like that.


I know that was pretty stupid coming from Sonia. I don't blame Martin for feeling confused and angry. Sonia is the one acting weird. Jane's new hair looked cool.  :Cool:

----------


## littlemo

I forgot to mention Billy and Little Mo, it was only a snippet but it was quite significant. Little Mo asked him for Christmas dinner, and Billy said no thanks I'm spending it with my family. 

I bet Little Mo thought it was a real slap in the face. I think it was the final nail in the coffin. If Honey and Billy's relationship is what Charlie thinks it is, just something he needs to go through, a casual thing, she can reside herself with the fact she has a chance with him. But the fact that he doesn't even see Little Mo and Freddie as importnant enough to spend a little bit of Christmas day with sends out a very clear message. 

I'm not saying Billy is wrong to spend it with his family, clearly he has the right to move on with his life as he chooses. I just thought about how Little Mo must feel.

----------


## crazygirl

where does phil get all his mony from??

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Tonoght's questions
> 1. Why did Juley go to the Queen Vic?
> 2. Why didn't Ruby see him in there?
> 3. Where does Phil get his endless supply of money from?


I was wondering the same thing.
Loved Alfie and Kat though, that pink hat is something else!

Rebecca cannot be thrown in like this, she will sense the animosity between Martin an Sonia , it just is not right.

----------


## JustJodi

*Parkerman,, remember that infamous bank in the BLACKHOLE OF WALFORD,, you reach in and you get a doody load of moola,, But only Phil knows where the secret entrance is to that black hole bank  * 
*Does any one notice how Ruby uses her eyes ?? In the 20's during the silent films.. all the actors and actresses were hired for their very expressive faces and the use of their eyes,, Ruby would NOT have made the cut back then,,   Sorry Ruby lovers, but she is totally doing my head in..* 
*I think Stacy is the best of the two,, *

----------


## BlackKat

So, what Jodi...are you saying that continually hunching her shoulders and rolling her eyes as though she's about to go into a fit _don't_ give you insight in Ruby's inner turmoil...and whatever else that I don't care about because oh god I hate this character so much just kill her kill her now please god!

 :Lol:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> where does phil get all his mony from??


I don't know. It's not like he has won the lottery or anything  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought he got it through his beetroot growing business.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## parkerman

> I thought he got it through his beetroot growing business.


I thought it was just his face that looked like a beetroot...

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I thought it was just his face that looked like a beetroot...


 :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I thought it was just his face that looked like a beetroot...


I thought it was the rest of his body too.  Still, Phil/Steve is no stranger to dogging, sorry dodging allegations.....

----------


## shannisrules

cant wait fpor tonights episode should be good

----------


## Dutchgirl

Have to tape it, its the same time as 24 in the Netherlands.

----------


## shannisrules

its also on at the same time as  the x factor the winners story which is shayne so im going to tape that and watch eastenders

----------


## Dutchgirl

> its also on at the same time as the x factor the winners story which is shayne so im going to tape that and watch eastenders


Would like to watch EE but I like 24 very much as well, my husband is not into EE so i have to compromise, christmas is about loving each other isn't it? :Heart:   :Wub:

----------


## Timalay

I got to tell you that was the bwst thing said in EE all year.

Father: I keep telling you Darren your not a Darlek

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Yat they left together,

----------


## shannisrules

good episode tonight so dennis did live to see it when sharon found out she was pregnant bring on mondays eppi! fab eppisode

----------


## tiffani1998

i was in tear of joy with tonights episode with kat/alfie and sharon/dennis

its just a pity sharons happiness wont last into the new year with dennis going

and i was laughing at mo and the giant frozen turkey lol

----------


## BlackKat

Anybody else think that Joe is a bit of a psychopath. He just snapped at Martin and went off on him then Jim came over and he was as nice as anything. He sounded quite sinister, even if what he was saying was just a normal bollocking.

I didn't really like the end Sharon and Dennis scene -- I like Dennis, even if I don't like Sharon, and I don't mind the couple, but it just felt like they were playing the audience (re: spoilers). I just know they'll stop just short of having Dennis giving a monologue ending with "I want to live, oh! I want to live." *bang*

Good episode though. Wanted to kill Little Mo. Shut up about happy endings. I get the "theme" already...just shut up. Everytime Kat turned around she was there "Happy endings!"

And Ruby was not quite as annoying...Dear god, it's a Christmas miracle!

The best part though was the return of Jake's scarf. Oh, how I've missed it.   :Lol:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh my word, that was absolutely dire.    :Mad:  

Considering this was written by the dream-ticket of Sarah Phelps and Tony Jordan, I expected so much more from them but they totally failed to deliver.

Most of it was just pure cheese.  Alfie waiting outside in his car for Kat was pure Wensleydale.  Lil Mo's contributions made it all the more worse (and can she please take legal action against her hairdresser!).  Did Kat take her suitcase with her as she left?  I swear it was still at the Slaters.  Also how could Alfie get his car over to America on 80 quid?  Also I thought both A & K had a criminal record, so how could they cross the Atlantic?   :Searchme:    Fortunately it's the end of an awful storyline and an awful couple of characters (imo).  Hopefully EE can move on from this.  

Sadly if judging by the rest of the episode is anything to go by, then no it won't.  Sonia and Martin was quite realistic, though I find it hard to believe the way in which they were subverted by the presence of Rebecca.  Is she the Omen child or something?  There were other gripes I had with this bit, but I'll explain those when I sober up.    :Embarrassment:  

Sharon and Dennis was incredibly annoying as usual.  Mr plywood is another person I will be glad to see the back of in a few days.  How can Salmon just 3 days out of date be the cause of food poisoning?  Unless Dennis cooked it really badly (not implied in the episode) it would be absolutely harmless.  I've often eaten out of date fresh food over a week past its sell by date and it has done me no harm at all.   

The Millers, Fowlers and Mitchells were all very annoying as well.  

Big Mo defrosting the turkey - zzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Speaking of Big Mo, did Kat say goodbye to Charlie and Big Mo?  I may have missed that as my annoying toddler cousin ran around our living room switching the TV off.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:  

As for the adults (and I use that word loosely), purrleazzeee.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Very poor.  A friend of mine declared to me the other day (she like me has watched it through the start and through the Berridge days) that this would be the last episode she watches tonight for a long time.  What an awful sendoff.    :Sad:    This was almost as bad as the xmas episode where Jamie popped his clogs.  

Very bad indeed.

3/10

----------


## littlemo

I love that Dennis and Sharon are going to have a baby! I didn't know it was today they were going to announce it! The spoilers i've read said that Sharon was going to tell Dennis she wanted to adopt, and I assumed the pregnancy thing would come out after Dennis died, they kept that very hush hush. I only knew it was going to come out at the end of episode as it got into it, they dragged that hospital thing out for ages. And I thought it was going to be a quick in and out. So that's how I knew that tonight was the night.

Nice that Alfie came back for her, I knew it was going to happen but it was very sweet. It was a bit twee with it being a white Christmas again but I suppose they did that to remind us of how it was snowing when they got married. 

Billy's got it bad for Honey hasn't he! It was quite funny when he was going on and on about her, and Phil was sitting there in a mood because he couldn't speak to Ben. I felt like saying to Billy, being a 'real Mitchell' isn't what it's cracked up to be. Phil thinks he so much better than anybody else, but he's never happy. He just likes making people miserable.

----------


## wweisben

I had to cry lol Kat & Alfie my 2 best , Kat more since she arrived all them  years ao she has become very big (Alfie & Kat both said on radio they will make returns in the future once they try a few other things out they were when and they both said give it 2 years)

----------


## alan45

What a load of old tosh was  DEADENDERS tonight.  Two of EE's top writers couldnt make a decent episode so there seems to be little hope that it will improve in the forseeable future.  Still we can look forward to the imminent departure of Dennis Plankman

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Julia Smith would have turned in her grave at tonight's episode.

----------


## alan45

> Julia Smith would have turned in her grave at tonight's episode.


Pity they couldnt do a dirty Den on her and raise her from the dead

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

You can never believe what happened to me... I missed EE!!  :EEK!:  The Christmas Special  :EEK!: ... I was SOOOOO upset!! I woke up during the middle of the night and was like OMFG I missed EE  :EEK!: ... I got some catching up to do at 12.45..

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> Sadly, Kat wipes away her make-up before leaving the pub. Outside, Alfie's waiting for her. He declares that it's time for her to honour Nana's wish. He whisks her off her feet and they drive away to their future together.


I missed this :|... Omg!!  :EEK!: ... I hope they show the Xmas Episode at 12.45..

----------


## Dutchgirl

Well I think a christmas episode should be cheesy, if you want anything else you should not watch. I just loved it. kat and Alfie yeay, and for Sharon and Dennis, the moment was perfect. Good on you.

----------


## Kim

Bit of an unrealistic departure for Kat, she didn't take any shoes or luggage with her!

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

awww i loved the Christmas eppi it was really good! Kat and Alfie left together yay!! I'm going to miss them  :Sad:   :Smile:  Especially Kat shes the best!

----------


## bubblegum_fairy

It actually me cry at the end

----------


## feelingyellow

i thought their exit would be better to be trueful - is was all fab but then when he was outside the car it was like 5 seconds we're gone - bit longer would have been nice   :Smile:  that was my only problem with the episode, well apart from having to contineously look at mo's nest - even her little fairytale thing was good!

----------


## JustJodi

wait a min wait a min,,,,,,,, EE GAVE US A HAPPY ENDING FOR CHRISTMAS  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  No one died !!! No one was evicted from their homes,, etc,, Whoaaaaaaaaa How about that !!!!!! :Cheer:  
Ok some of it may have been just a bit cheesy and un realistic, but hey hey   it was all good !!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> [font=Lucida Sans Unicode][size=4][color=red]wait a min wait a min,,,,,,,, EE GAVE US A HAPPY ENDING FOR CHRISTMAS


That's right.  They got rid of two annoying characters, one in particular.  That at least raised half a smile in my household.  :Smile:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Omg!! I just watched EE episode!! The way the Shannis annoncement was annonced was great!! Im soo happy for them!!  :Big Grin: .. Kalfie forever I see!! Possibly the 1ST Happy couple forever!! I hope soemone got caps for that Shannis and Kalfie bit!!

I personally think they showed too much of Martin and Sonia and ruined it!! Bad bad bad!!...  :Angry: 

I loved the way Billy was going on about Honey to Phil and he just bellowes RIGHTT!! and he made a run for it  :Rotfl: ...

----------


## parkerman

Have you noticed that James Alexandrou has two acting styles?

1. Angry
2. VERY ANGRY

----------


## feelingyellow

> Have you noticed that James Alexandrou has two acting styles?
> 
> 1. Angry
> 2. VERY ANGRY


  :Rotfl:  he has aswell!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well that's what selling artichokes day in day out does for you.

Though recently Sonia has been partial to a bit of melon.......

----------


## Tamzi

Someone else made a comment a few pages back, the best bit was the Dalek comment! oh and when the drunk ran into the christmas tree!
How is it possible to get to America on Â£83? Where was Kat's luggage? Doesn't she need shoes? It was as when Kareesha (?) left without a suitcase and went in the ferraira's tiny little car?It is sweet Sharon is having a kid, but how likely is it? She has been told a million times she can't have kids. hhmmm. 
Not a brilliant christmas episode.
xxx

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> How is it possible to get to America on Â£83? Where was Kat's luggage? Doesn't she need shoes?


Yes I mentioned that last night.  




> It was as when Kareesha (?) left without a suitcase and went in the ferraira's tiny little car?


Without a clean pair of knickers, yes.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

This wasn't Rob Gittens writing the episode this time though.  It was the masters Tony Jordan and Sarah Phelps.  Dear oh dear.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Kareena you mean  :Rotfl:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Kareena you mean


damn it! you beat me too it! i wanted to say it!   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I think they could have let Kat forget her suitcase in depression.. and it would have been there!! And if Mo asked then she could have said I'll get it later.. and when they showed her leaving the suitcase she could have sort of hid it if someone was going to say but 'children' would have taken it..

----------


## shannisrules

awww bless dennis he was worried about becoming a dad he would make a fantastic dad he'd be so caring and loving it would be great to see

----------


## *kalfie*moon*

> It actually me cry at the end


me too!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Kareena you mean


That's it, played by Poojah Pants.

----------


## baileya

Good episode tonight. Phil is nasty not letting Juley get on with his relationship with Ruby. Watch out Dennis its going to be a bad week.

----------


## feelingyellow

> That's it, played by Poojah Pants.


  :Rotfl:  I swear it was Pooja Shah!

----------


## BlackKat

Why, when Dennis must know what Johnny is capable of is he insisting on riling him. He must have some idea that Johnny was behind Andy's death, and even if he doesn't, he knew who Johnny was when he came back and thanks to Peggy the entire square knows what Johnny's reputation is. It's so stupid -- not even on Dennis' part, but on the writers part that we're expected to believe that Dennis would risk his life, Sharon's life, his baby's life, just for some macho pissing contest.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Oh, and what are we going to get tomorrow? Johnny in the stocks with the entire square throwing wet sponges at him, while Ruby the Spoilt Brat stands in the background, shoulders hunched and her eyes rolling all over the place.

It was an enjoyable episode, but this whole Dennis/Johnny conflict just pops out of nowhere and has seemingly replaced Dennis's brain. Oh, and I know I say this every episode, but Ruby needs to get off my screen now kthnxbye. She is just a horribly selfish girl, because, Hi, Ruby, Stacey isn't your babysitter, she doesn't cease to exist if you don't have a problem you're too stupid to solve yourself, and she isn't just there to agree with whatever mood you've decided to be in that day. Urgh! Are we _supposed_ to hate this character?? We must do, because I find nothing sympathetic about her. Even with characters like Sonia or Sharon I can see what people would like about them. I don't myself, but I can see why someone else would. Nothing like this with Ruby. Yes, what Phil and Juley have done is vile -- but that doesn't change anything about her personality, which for the last two months has displayed absolutely no likable characteristics.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Not a bad episode but why EE do you have to make all the villians have a downfall, Johnny falling into the cake. Anyway Billy Murray once again played it very well, him and Lacey Turner are the best on screen when their sarcastic to each other.

----------


## feelingyellow

Stacey and Johnny   :Rotfl:  Loved it - we should see that more often!!
Since when has Juley loved Ruby and cared about her? I remember a couple of weeks ago when we found out about Juley and Phil and there evil plan, but I never remember him saying he loves her! Please let Juley and Johnny get into a fight which ends up with them both killing the other some how.
Sharon and Dennis ... aww   :Wub:

----------


## alan45

:Ninja:  


> It actually me cry at the end


Me too but not for the same reason as you I suspect  :Ninja:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Were you slicing onions then as usual?

----------


## alan45

Crying with the pain of the crap that was EE

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Alan my sweet, why does you actually watch it?
Although, i may miss your sometimes comical comment's if you didn't!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Thought you'd left EE Jessie?  :Searchme:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Thought you'd left EE Jessie?


Lol. Kat has, not be i'm afraid, you can't get rid of me that easily!!!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well I'm glad you dragged Shane Richie out of Albert Square kicking and screaming.   :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'm really sorry, but he has said that he'll be back. Maybe i'll talk to him for ya! Remind him you know of some hit men in his area!! lol

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Oh please do.  I hope they'll be armed with anthrax samples.  Shane might play down the risk upon contact, thinking it's Daz again.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Were you slicing onions then as usual?





> Crying with the pain of the crap that was EE


you two really are the opinonated yet eviley hilarious twins aren't you   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

[QUOTE=BlackKat]Why, when Dennis must know what Johnny is capable of is he insisting on riling him. He must have some idea that Johnny was behind Andy's death, and even if he doesn't, he knew who Johnny was when he came back and thanks to Peggy the entire square knows what Johnny's reputation is. It's so stupid -- not even on Dennis' part, but on the writers part that we're expected to believe that Dennis would risk his life, Sharon's life, his baby's life, just for some macho pissing contest.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I agree, I don't think Dennis would try to get into anything with Johnny, not now when he's happily married to Sharon and is going to have a baby. The stuff with Ruby and Juley isn't his problem, I don't see why he needs to get involved. With any normal person, somebody's daughter having a boyfriend wouldn't lead to a life and death kind of situation, Johnny is being completely over the top. What exactly have Dennis and Sharon supposed to have done? they've had a few conversations with Ruby in passing, like anybody would do. 
Johnny is having a go at them for no reason whatsoever, and Dennis should just ignore him. 

The thing with Dennis is, he won't see anybody he likes be yelled at. He doesn't care who's doing the yelling, he won't stand for it. He needs to be seen to be doing something.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

No.  We are the Cramp twins.  I'm the odd blue one.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Why would a murderous hardman in Johnny Allen be scared by Stacey Slater Ice Skater.  A real hardman would smash her kneecaps after being pushed over.  What a wuss.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## feelingyellow

> No.  We are the Cramp twins.  I'm the odd blue one.


lmao - that makes sense   :Stick Out Tongue:  What's his name lol

----------


## Richie_lecturer

No idea.  I put it on for my little daughter.  I have no interest in the programme at all.  It was just an observation.  :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

> No idea.  I put it on for my little daughter.  I have no interest in the programme at all.  It was just an observation.


lol, ok - and have googled it wayne! and alan is lucien! Yay!   :Cheer:  

P.S. I have watched this a couple of times (only a couple   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) and like wayne better - simply because lucien's  voice annoys me, lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> lol, ok - and have googled it wayne! and alan is lucien! Yay!  
> 
> P.S. I have watched this a couple of times (only a couple  ) and like wayne better - simply because lucien's voice annoys me, lol


I worry about you sometimes Emmie

----------


## feelingyellow

> I worry about you sometimes Emmie


i really wish i could say that is the first time i've heard that.

and why??   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Thanks, and thanks for clarifying that for me.  :Smile: 

Now, back to EE.......

92 hours and counting until Mr Plywood turns into casual timber.  :Cheer:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Thanks, and thanks for clarifying that for me. 
> 
> Now, back to EE.......
> 
> 92 hours and counting until Mr Plywood turns into casual timber.


Hehe, it ok  :Big Grin: 

and I swear he was pinewood   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Ok my question to Alan can also go to you Richie hun.
Why do you actually watch it?
Even tho like Alan, i may miss your sometimes comical comment's if you didn't watch it!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

No, that's a film studio in Middlesex.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Ok my question to Alan can also go to you Richie hun.
> Why do you actually watch it?
> Even tho like Alan, i may miss your sometimes comical comment's if you didn't watch it!


In the hope that it improves.

I look forward to the arrival of Phil Daniels soon and the return of Pat to the centrefold.  


I always live in hope.  :Smile:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh please tell me your jokin Richie, you actually want Pat back in the thick of the show, Erm...... why? 
Oh i'm not sure who is more annoying her or Pauline. Pat's earing are more exciting than her, and Betty the dog is more exciting than Pauline.

----------


## feelingyellow

> No, that's a film studio in Middlesex.


ah thanks that makes sense   :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Agree with you about Pauline (Wendy Richard can't act at all either), but not Pat.  Pat's great.  Long live Pat and her earrings!  :Cheer:

----------


## feelingyellow

Too true about Pauline, Betty is just fabolous! I love that dog!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Agree with you about Pauline (Wendy Richard can't act at all either), but not Pat. Pat's great. Long live Pat and her earrings!


No please no, i'll do anything, but not the earings.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Pat's earrings outact most of the EE cast these days. 




> Too true about Pauline, Betty is just fabolous! I love that dog!!


Shame it's parallysed below the waist.

----------


## feelingyellow

> Shame it's parallysed below the waist.


??? Am dumb, sorry lol

----------


## Richie_lecturer

It doesn't walk.  

Maybe it needs Stanna Stairlifts for dogs.

----------


## feelingyellow

> It doesn't walk.  
> 
> Maybe it needs Stanna Stairlifts for dogs.


ah right thanks and yeah it's a shame that's it always being squeezed by pauline! stairlifts   :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Now I know why Arfur decided to shift his mortal coil a decade ago.  If it's not been hit over the head by a frying pan it's been squeezed into the shape of Pauline's fruit bowl.

I hope Mr Benn doesn't follow the same fate.  Maybe he can take her into a magic changing room with an entrance straight into a lion's mouth.   :Cool:

----------


## feelingyellow

> Now I know why Arfur decided to shift his mortal coil a decade ago.  If it's not been hit over the head by a frying pan it's been squeezed into the shape of Pauline's fruit bowl.
> 
> I hope Mr Benn doesn't follow the same fate.  Maybe he can take her into a magic changing room with an entrance straight into a lion's mouth.


  :Lol:  great idea!! that will go on the list of 1001 ways to get rid of pauline fowler

----------


## Chris_2k11

Well, it's not often you'll hear me say this about EE, but for a xmas day episode I thought it was very poor. We all know EE hasn't been as good as it used to be... erm... lately, but I didn't think the xmas day episode would fail to impress me  :EEK!:  The way Kat just flew off in the car was pathetic! Why didn't she say goodbye to anyone?  :Searchme:   Would she have had her passport on her?    :Searchme:  Where were her belongings?   :Searchme:  Very silly indeed   :Thumbsdown:  Sharon & Dennis were plain boring down the hospital. Would I really want to see her throwing up for the majority of the episode? No thanks!   :Moonie:  The rest of the episode was quite a yawnfest too. Millers, Fowlers, Ruby, Johnny, Juley, Honey, Billy - boring!   :Nono:   Overall, a very bad episode I thought, and considering it was the xmas day one makes it even worse  :Sad:  Oh and I missed the Boxing Day episode so I can't comment on that.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I share your disappointment Birks.  

I didn't like last night's episode either.  Then again it was written by Rob Gittens.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Did anything interesting happen last night Richie? And did the Slaters say anything about Kat leaving so fast?   :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

No idea.  I only saw the last 5 minutes as I fell asleep and missed all of Emmerdale/Corrie panto/1st episode ( :Sad: ).  Just saw Stacey push over Johnny at Shannis's party.  

See www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/ and go to Latest Episode for full details.

 :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Thanks i'll take a look  :Smile:   Might try and catch the omnibus too.

----------


## Joanne

So Sharon is suffering badly on Christmas Day due to her pregnancy - sickness, giddyness etc, all common symptoms I know. As soon as she's told the reason for her discomfort - DING all of her symptoms disappear! She's now absolutely radiant and throwing a party instead of throwing up.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> So Sharon is suffering badly on Christmas Day due to her pregnancy - sickness, giddyness etc, all common symptoms I know. As soon as she's told the reason for her discomfort - DING all of her symptoms disappear! She's now absolutely radiant and throwing a party instead of throwing up.


Mmmm, was wandering the same thing. Ah well one of those EE mysteries.
Phil is so evil and Johnny saying do not pitty me. He looked a right old Dath Vader there, but without the James Earl Jones voice. :Rotfl:

----------


## parkerman

I've only just caught up with this so a lot of what I was going to say/ask has already been said/asked. Particularly about Kat and her passport....
However, just one point regarding Dennis and Johnny. Does Dennis know or strongly suspect that it was Johnny who killed his friend Andy? Is that why he is so in his face all the time? Or is he just being 'ard!?

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I might as well miss all the episodes and catch it on Sunday.. knowing my memory I will probably miss Sunday too  :Rotfl: ..I will make sure I catch it now  :Smile: .. or try too..

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> However, just one point regarding Dennis and Johnny. Does Dennis know or strongly suspect that it was Johnny who killed his friend Andy? Is that why he is so in his face all the time? Or is he just being 'ard!?


AFAIK he doesn't know still about Andy.  He's just sticking up for Ruby, like in real life he'd ever give a **** about her.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Johnny Allen

Dennis tries to be hard but really he's not.

----------


## Dutchgirl

OMG Sharon was so scared and now she told Johnny, the vile swine :Angry:

----------


## BlackKat

Good scene at the end there with Sharon and Johnny. Liked the way they had Johnny almost giving Sharon and Dennis a chance to get out - nice way to keep the waters muddy.

Liked Johnny as well, and his coldness towards Ruby, him telling Pat that everyone had forgotten who they were talking to. Oh, and hah! to Ruby. Why Juley "just wants to be with her" is beyond me. Oh, joy, another evening of listening to Ruby whine, pout and moan. What a joyous relationship. Maybe this is EE way to make us feel sorry for Juley, Phil and Johnny. If it had been any other 17 year old girl their actions would have been terrible. But she's annoying as hell so no one cares.   :Lol: 

Liked the scenes with Stacey and Jake and them teaming up to win the pool. And I'm enjoying the scenes with Rosie and Mike as well - I'm enjoying Mike a lot more than I did during the France episodes, probably because there isn't helium filled Mickey to deal with.

----------


## sarah21

Didn't enjoy that one bit. As much as I love Stacey, I can see them using this girl until I'm sick to death of her. She is going to be part of every storyline.   :Sad:  

Dennis is being stupid upsetting Johnny like this. He knows you don't make a fool of a villain. At least Johnny has enough decency to allow them a way out, but we know Dennis is too daft to take it. It all boils down to male pride. And in both cases, their families will be the people who suffer.

Not enjoying the Millers at the moment. To be honest, it is Dawn that is ruining them for me. She is such a self centred, manipulative woman. I used to think Zoe only thought about herself but this woman makes her seem positively sweetness and light. And now she is behind the bar, no doubt to throw herself at anything that breathes.   :Angry:

----------


## lollymay

> And now she is behind the bar, no doubt to throw herself at anything that breathes.


i agree!

----------


## parkerman

My two questions for tonight...

1. Why would a man like Johnny Allen, who lives on the Square, go in to the cafe for a coffee "to go"? As a supplementary, why did he have to walk in at the precise moment Ian was standing with his back to the door slagging him off?

2. Who is looking after Mickey's stall now that Dawn is working in the Queen Vic?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Didn't enjoy that one bit. As much as I love Stacey, I can see them using this girl until I'm sick to death of her. She is going to be part of every storyline.   
> 
> Dennis is being stupid upsetting Johnny like this. He knows you don't make a fool of a villain. At least Johnny has enough decency to allow them a way out, but we know Dennis is too daft to take it. It all boils down to male pride. And in both cases, their families will be the people who suffer.
> 
> Not enjoying the Millers at the moment. To be honest, it is Dawn that is ruining them for me. She is such a self centred, manipulative woman. I used to think Zoe only thought about herself but this woman makes her seem positively sweetness and light. And now she is behind the bar, no doubt to throw herself at anything that breathes.


Good post Sarah, especially since we have disagreed on a few occasions recently.   :Smile: 

I thought it was yes another poor episode.  The writer looked to be a new one, but sadly if he keeps on writing to that standard, he shall receive his P45 in no time at all.

I'm probably one of the few people on here who has never enjoyed the Stacey character, especially because she is in every other blinkin scene.  It shows how bad EE is when they have to rely on a 17 year old to prop it up.  

I have never taken to the Millers and never will either.  The introduction of dim Dawn makes them even worse and I don't like Mike either.  Mark Wignett was good in the Bill but has been poorly characterised so far in EE.  Hopefully Mike will summon his old chums in Sun Hill to bump off the Miller clan and their mess of a dog.  

Gus and Juley - who gives a toss about these two?

What a stupid excuse/storyline this is to kill off Dennis (though I'm delighted they are   :Clap:  ).  It really is a lame plot, the way they have got Johnny and Dennis drawing daggers.  It totally lacks substance.   :Thumbsdown:    As for Sharon using the 'I'm pregnant' excuse to a mad Johnny, very weak I thought.  She should've thought about that before double-crossing him.

That's all I can think of to write right now.

Very poor indeed.  Still, only another 2 episodes of Splinter Boy.    :Cheer:  

3/10

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> My two questions for tonight...


Show us what you got....




> 1. Why would a man like Johnny Allen, who lives on the Square, go in to the cafe for a coffee "to go"? As a supplementary, why did he have to walk in at the precise moment Ian was standing with his back to the door slagging him off?


Artistic licence I guess, or just more cliched nonsense from EE writers.  





> 2. Who is looking after Mickey's stall now that Dawn is working in the Queen Vic?


Another clone of Big Mo?  The real Big Mo was having too much of a good time in the Vic it seemed.

EDIT: Maybe Keith, who himself looks like a clone of Genghis.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Show us what you got....
> 
> 
> Artistic licence I guess, or just more cliched nonsense from EE writers. 
> 
> 
> 
> Another clone of Big Mo? The real Big Mo was having too much of a good time in the Vic it seemed.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe Keith, who himself looks like a clone of Genghis.


Haven't you got anything else to do than slag EE? Better watch something else with more high end drama!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I thought democracy was alive and well, even in this day and age.    :Sad:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I thought democracy was alive and well, even in this day and age.


You are entitled to your opinion and so am I. It's just something I noticed.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Terrific.  :Smile: 

Feel free to post your opinions then.  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Terrific. 
> 
> Feel free to post your opinions then.


Let's do so!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Sorted.   :Cool:

----------


## Layne

Awww the ickle shannis baby!  :Wub:  hehe

Loved the Jake and Stacey storyline tonight! I thought it were fab!

Evil johnny at the end though, awww but give him a chance he is giving her an ultimatum, ..............................................
Forget it I HATE him!
And truby is getting more annoying being all cold with stacey, stacey was only telling the truth you dumb cow!

There has been a complete role reversal, when ruby first came she was sweet and inncocent and now she is going against daddy'd wishes, tut tut!

Oh and i quite like Nora too, Mike's mum i like the relationship she has with rosie!


Tonight actualy i liked! Apart from, eveil johnny!

----------


## alan45

> Let's do so!


Well we are waiting for your input.

I have to agreee with Richie on this one.  At least he doesnt just say EE is crap. He justifies his point of view with reasoned argument.  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Well we are waiting for your input.
> 
> I have to agreee with Richie on this one. At least he doesnt just say EE is crap. He justifies his point of view with reasoned argument.


Well if you go back a page you can see what i thought of the episode.

----------


## alan45

> Well if you go back a page you can see what i thought of the episode.


I did.   You should not tell Richie not to watch a programme he has been watching since it began.  Like me he has been watching it since it started and like me used to enjoy it before it was dumbed down

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I did. You should not tell Richie not to watch a programme he has been watching since it began. Like me he has been watching it since it started and like me used to enjoy it before it was dumbed down


Well maybe not telling than but an advice, its a darn shame to watch a program for 30 minutes you do not like to watch isn't it? Ive been watching it for merely 5 years and must say that it has been worse!

----------


## Superblue

> Well we are waiting for your input.
> 
> I have to agreee with Richie on this one.  At least he doesnt just say EE is crap. He justifies his point of view with reasoned argument.



Thank goodness neither of you write for EE, as you seem to lack any imagination. I've been reading your comments for ages now, and they rarely change. Surely you could think of something more original by now than to keep making 'wooden' references to Dennis/Nigel. Of course you're entiltled to your opinion, but it's just so tedious, and the sad thing is that you obviously still consider that you are being incredibly witty. Even sadder is that you continue to watch a programme you obviously can't stand. Get a life!!!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Thank goodness neither of you write for EE, as you seem to lack any imagination. I've been reading your comments for ages now, and they rarely change. Surely you could think of something more original by now than to keep making 'wooden' references to Dennis/Nigel. Of course you're entiltled to your opinion, but it's just so tedious, and the sad thing is that you obviously still consider that you are being incredibly witty. Even sadder is that you continue to watch a programme you obviously can't stand. Get a life!!!


Thanks ever so much someone who understands my view! :Cheer:

----------


## alan45

> Even sadder is that you continue to watch a programme you obviously can't stand. Get a life!!!


As I have said numerous times but I will repeat again. I watched EE from day one and always considered it to be cutting edge drama with superb scriptwriting and acting. However since the dumbed it down to cater for a more immature audience the quality has gone steadily downhill. This is course is not just my opinion but that of the vast majority of TV  critics and the turnaround in EPs and drop in viewers would tend to lend credence to this view. I dont think its sad to watch what was once one's favourite programme and criticise it in the vain hope it will improve.  Please do not result to personal insults. *I have a life*  which I enjoy

----------


## Dutchgirl

> As I have said numerous times but I will repeat again. I watched EE from day one and always considered it to be cutting edge drama with superb scriptwriting and acting. However since the dumbed it down to cater for a more immature audience the quality has gone steadily downhill. This is course is not just my opinion but that of the vast majority of TV critics and the turnaround in EPs and drop in viewers would tend to lend credence to this view. I dont think its sad to watch what was once one's favourite programme and criticise it in the vain hope it will improve. Please do not result to personal insults. *I have a life* which I enjoy


Well if you are opinioated you should accept that other people have opinions themselves.

----------


## alan45

> Well if you are opinioated you should accept that other people have opinions themselves.


I do accept other peoples opinions but it seems when people criticise the sacred cow that is EE that is some sort of horrible crime. I respect your opinions on EE, I may not agree with them but I respect your right to say it as you see it.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Thank goodness neither of you write for EE, as you seem to lack any imagination. I've been reading your comments for ages now, and they rarely change. Surely you could think of something more original by now than to keep making 'wooden' references to Dennis/Nigel. Of course you're entiltled to your opinion, but it's just so tedious, and the sad thing is that you obviously still consider that you are being incredibly witty. Even sadder is that you continue to watch a programme you obviously can't stand. Get a life!!!


I have written stuff for productions before.  I have also been a consultant in the past for Radio 4 script editors.  Nothing significant but it mean I should know good stuff when I see it.

I write what I think, wit doesn't come into it.

You watch some of the great stuff from EE in the past: Den & Angie, the Osmans, Michelle Fowler, Nick Cotton, Arfur and Pete, the Jacksons, the Taverners, I could go on.  The show is a pale imagination of what it was this time 3 years ago, which is a great shame.  So what if I find Nigel wooden.  I don't rate him as an actor (he's OK in Guys & Dolls though) and that's that.  The script writing for the show and the writing is all over the place at times.  The only decent writers they have now are Sarah Phelps and Tony Jordan, and to a lesser extent, Carey Andrews and Richard Davidson.  All the others are useless, they have never really replaced the strong writing line-up of Tony McHale, Gillian Richmond and Simon Ashdown to name but a few, who made EE must see TV for many years.  

Most people normally watch a show out of habit.  There are a lot of people like me who watch in the hope that it improves but are sadly disappointed.  There are some things that sound promising for EE next year but overall I am not totally convinced.  I will give it another 6 months max to see if it improves.  Only then I will give up on it if it hasn't improved.  A good friend of mine gave up watching on Xmas Day after 21 years.  She only watched it to see Jessie Wallace leave and she didn't think much of that either.  

Please don't resort to personal insults either.  Oh and if you don't like my posts, ignore them.

You sound like a banned user as well.      :Ponder:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> She only watched it to see Jessie Wallace leave and she didn't think much of that either. 
> 
> Please don't resort to personal insults either. Oh and if you don't like my posts, ignore them.
> 
> You sound like a banned user as well.


Here here. Sorry to all Jessie Haters, but i will miss her too. And i agree there is totally no need to insult people on here, to try and get your point across, just ignore, if you have nothing nice to say!

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Of course I am no Jessie fan, but I think the show will miss her a bit.  As I say I never liked her that much, but there are far worse characters in EE than her imo atm, e.g. Ruby Tuesday.    :Angry:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Ah sorry i don't mind her either, the most annoying at the moment has to be Naomi.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes I find her annoying too.  I hate her fake smile.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's not a smile it's just teeth teeth and more teeth.

----------


## Debs

> It's not a smile it's just teeth teeth and more teeth.


 :Rotfl:   your right there!  she so awful she cant act wish she would just go!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I'd even pay her to go!

----------


## Bree

> I'd even pay her to go!


yeah i hate her shes so annoying that Naomi.

----------


## Johnny Allen

Ruby should just go, she's plain awful, I don't like to comment on actresses at a young age but when ever the lass has a scene with Lacey Turner she's completely knocked of-screen, EE need to get rid of her.

----------


## ?????

merry xmas everyone( a bit late i know but i aint been on these boards for some time now) and a happy new year.

WE ARE FINALLY GOONAHAVE A SHANNIS BABY. all these time we had argued over the fact that sharon will never get pregnant( the bbc boards remember) how us shannis fans always said that she will one... day. soo ahhh in your face.

lol anyway the xmas eppie was actually quite good, not brilliant but waaay better anything else that was on. lil mo was so annoying 'happy endings' happy ending kat' ughhhh gawd i wanted to tell that santa clause wasn't real!!!!!!

----------


## feelingyellow

> Ruby should just go, she's plain awful, I don't like to comment on actresses at a young age but when ever the lass has a scene with Lacey Turner she's completely knocked of-screen, EE need to get rid of her.


i don't mind the actress so much... just the character - she's really annoying!!

----------


## Bree

i have gone of ruby but i still like her a littel

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think Ruby needs to drop Juley. They just aren't suited,

----------


## BlackKat

I think Stacey needs to drop Ruby. She really is a terrible 'best' friend.

----------


## parkerman

> i don't mind the actress so much... just the character - she's really annoying!!


I think they are both as bad as each other...  :Nono:

----------


## the_watts_rule

I think Ruby and Stacey are good friends but they would be even better friends if Ruby dumped Juley

----------


## shannisrules

ye ruby seems to be spending less and less time with stacy recently

----------


## feelingyellow

i really miss their friendship ... it was so good - but then ruby had to go and be a stupid cow!   :Angry:

----------


## shannisrules

shes so stupid if this carrys on i will start screaming at the tv hes using you!

----------


## Bree

i hate juley and ruby togther

----------


## alan45

> WE ARE FINALLY GOONAHAVE A SHANNIS BABY. all these time we had argued over the fact that sharon will never get pregnant!!!!!


Its EE's answer to the immaculate conception  :Angel:

----------


## BlackKat

> Its EE's answer to the immaculate conception


Since just a few weeks ago we were subjected to the A-Z of Shannis's sex life, complete with sound effects, I very much doubt it was immaculate.

----------


## shannisrules

good episode i was screaming at the t.v tell him! just tell him!! she must tell him tormorrow cant wait to see his expression

----------


## Debs

> good episode i was screaming at the t.v tell him! just tell him!! she must tell him tormorrow cant wait to see his expression


 
i was too, i cant beleive she didint!

wasnt that impressed by tonights episode, it was pretty rubbish but i know it will be better next few days

----------


## BlackKat

Juley has a backbone? Dear god, where _has_ he been hiding it. Perhaps it is detachable and therefore he can bash Ruby to death with it. Juley himself has been given a stay of execution by the way - once this direness if over with I predict he'll fade into oblivion much like his brother, and therefore will be more tolerable.

Yet another item to Louisa's list of "Things I could once do, but now cannot." -- Cry convincingly.

----------


## littlemo

> good episode i was screaming at the t.v tell him! just tell him!! she must tell him tormorrow cant wait to see his expression


I think she did the right thing not telling him. Sharon is right he wouldn't let it go if he knew that she'd been attacked by Johnny. I don't like them keeping secrets from each other though, it's difficult to see that. Especially since she told Phil all about it. But you know that her heart's in the right place. 

I quite liked the scenes between Sharon and Phil. I love Sharon and Dennis together, but it has got a bit to nice (if you know what I mean). It doesn't have the same passion, as it used to have (at least we don't see it). 

I thought it was quite a good episode in parts. But I didn't like the whole thing about the journalist and Wellard, that was a bit crap. Also the stuff with Martin and Sonia and the thing with Johnny and Juley, were a bit to long winded. 

Good ending, port before the storm?!

----------


## angelblue

> i was too, i cant beleive she didint!
> 
> wasnt that impressed by tonights episode, it was pretty rubbish but i know it will be better next few days


Please someone kill me now i cant take the torture anymore for god sake i cant stand ruby/juley/phil i wish they would just go and dont even get me started on the bloody wellard thing   :Angry:   :Angry:   :Angry:  

i felt so sorry for sharon bless so sweet she is trying to protect her husband great acting from her and poor dennis doesnt know what going on phil is just nasty    :Smile:   :Sad:

----------


## Suzanne

I find the whole Johnny and Dennis storyline a bit too contrived.  There hasn't been the build up that should have been there - you know, weeks and weeks of "I'm badder than you" kind of stuff.  It's all been Johnny and Juley build up for something to happen. Frankly, I'd much rather it be Juley! LOL

----------


## Bryan

despite the harsh reviews the episodes have been getting from you guys recently i enjoyed it

usually this week of the year there is nothing  but preparing for the next year, we have a gripping story that is going to come to a head on new years eve. im loving the phil and johnny feud, and the ever increasing number of people being hurt as a result of it

i aslo loved the cameo today of the newpaper journalist plated by the actress who plays Vicky (one of the screws) in Bad Girls!

----------


## littlemo

> I find the whole Johnny and Dennis storyline a bit too contrived.  There hasn't been the build up that should have been there - you know, weeks and weeks of "I'm badder than you" kind of stuff.  It's all been Johnny and Juley build up for something to happen. Frankly, I'd much rather it be Juley! LOL


Me too! I think that would make a lot more sense. Dennis has just been caught in the crossfire, he isn't the one actually firing the bullets. Juley's the one Johnny's really angry at, Dennis is just the scapegoat.

----------


## Bree

> good episode i was screaming at the t.v tell him! just tell him!! she must tell him tormorrow cant wait to see his expression


me and my sis where shouting that 2

----------


## feelingyellow

aww sharon and dennis ... i suddenly find them sweet   :Lol:  
glad gus talk that reporter what ian really is!
hmm juley was sorta sweet tonight ... i nearly found myself liking him ... _nearly_

----------


## feelingyellow

hmm no comments from the cramp twins yet!   :Mad:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hmm no comments from the cramp twins yet!


lmao!!!   :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Boo!

It was OK, better than recent offerings, but still a bit disappointing.  Found the Wellard stuff boring.

Johnny/Dennis/Sharon/Phil stuff still quite boring but at least they seemed to make the background and plot a bit more watertight in this episode.  

Juley/ Ruby/Gus must die.  I hope when (if) Wellard returns he bites Gus on the bum.  The stuff with that journalist was as funny as a Moroccan impersonator of Tommy Cooper.

Millers annoying as ever.  Shame Mike didn't lace the mashed potatoes with rentakill, so we'd be spared the presence of that family from our screens forever.  

4-4.5
/10

----------


## alkalinetrio

are you ever happy?

----------


## Kim

> It actually me cry at the end


Nearly made me cry aswell.

----------


## Jada-GDR

i think that with mike around, helping and everything, rosie is finally starting to see how useless and lazy keith is  :Cheer:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> are you ever happy?


Yes.  :Smile:

----------


## Bryan

> Yes.


but not when it comes to eastenders?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

I give praise when it's due.  Why is that so hard for everyone to understand *(no offence)?   :Searchme:

----------


## Bryan

> I give praise when it's due.  Why is that so hard for everyone to understand *(no offence)?


its just i cant remember you ever praising the show, fair enough its very rarely to the standards of the 80's-90's, but the episodes are still a lot better than what you usually give them credit for?

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Well we'll have to agree to disagree there.  :Smile: 

The last 'good' episode I saw was Zoe's exit in July, and I don't even like the character!   The last very good episode I saw was 371 days ago during Kathleen Huchinson's first week as boss, which was Den and Marcus swindling Sam out of her 'jewels' and Paul's exit.  The last excellent episode for me was Janine's exit nearly 2 years ago, and that was under the awful Berridge era! 

Fair enough you might like the episodes now and that's fine, but I don't right now.  The characters are weak, characters are deconstructed and destroyed at the drop of a hat, e.g. Johnny, just to fit with the 'in-crowd' e.g. the dominant Mitchells.  The writing is inconsistent, save for the likes of Tony and Sarah, though I didn't think the xmas day episode was that good.  The plots/storylines are poor, and there are glearing continuity errors in so many episodes, with more holes than Swiss cheese.

Hopefully the influx of new characters will stop the rot, with the likes of qiuality in Phil Daniels and Diane Parish and Kelly Shirley joining soon.  If it's still the same old same old in 6 months though, I shall turn off for good, and then you don't have to worry about me moaning about EE anymore.  :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Thought it was ok. Phil has to stop and leave Juley and Ruby, he was sweet to Sharon, he has a soft spot for her. Letitia gives a good performance, and Pam St. Clement is always up to standard. Cannot wait for things to stir up. Even if I may not like the ending. :Sad:

----------


## shannisrules

after what happens ina few days phil feels really guilty because he feels he played a part in what will happen

----------


## Chris_2k11

Very good episode tonight!   :Smile:  Really enjoyed it   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Debs

yeah i realy enjoyed tonights, cant believe they were nearly away darn that ian!

----------


## Layne

I HATE PHIL its offical!!!! Sharon told him not to say anything!!!
Its his fault  :Sad:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

shannis nearly made it i hate ian

----------


## sanddennislover

> yeah i realy enjoyed tonights, cant believe they were nearly away darn thatian!


yeah that what i thought i went to my mun oh i thought he get********  then ian grrrr what is phil got to say???if u noctied that was the last time tiem sharon ever saw him *****

----------


## the_watts_rule

They could have been away if Ian hadn't stopped them!

----------


## BlackKat

A brief summary of the writer's meeting that led to this episode:

Writer 1: Guys...it's Dennis' last few episodes coming up.
Writer 2: What...cute Dennis?
W1: Yeah, cute Dennis. Y'know what this means don't you?
W2:...Character development?
W1: Yeah! Get your exposition hats on guys, we're gonna talk about Dennis's past!
W3: A year too late.
W1: Sorry, what?
W3: Nothing!

Dawn is so cute. Honey is also cute, but not as cute as Dawn. Together they are uber!cute. with their singing and their little wands. Honey usually annoys me, but she had be in hysterics with her "dead dog...dog on death row." And Dawn is getting Jake drunk, most likely using Chrissie's bail money to pay for the drinks. HAH!

The one thing I didn't get about this episode...are Sharon and Dennis looking forward to their new start? I mean, they didn't really mention that, or focus on that, or repeat it enough times for it to sink in.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol: 

Good episode, though I thought the Sharon and Dennis scenes were a little...they were good, and they were well-written, it's just they'd get a great momentum going with Phil and Johnny and then..back to another scene of Sharon and Dennis talking.

----------


## dannii_29

i hate ian....... before he was annyoing but funny esp when wellard bit him but now i hate him couldn't have just let them go its all his fault. For once i actually like pauline in this episode she looked really nice with a smile on her face lol. Had to feel sorry for Phil though that was shan what johnny did wish peggy hadn't of shouted him and maybe phil would off kill johnny with that brick yay lol  :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## Jada-GDR

i hate johnny  :Angry:   :Mad:

----------


## Tamzi

Why did Ian have to go over to the cab? They would have been able to go otherwise. Very annoyed at Ian and Phil and Johnny. Andy and Dennis both spent part of their final day in the bookies talking to Pat. The 4 main people Johnny killed/ tried to kill seem bookies related: Andy, Jake, Danny and Dennis. Spooky. You can tell ee writers are trying to get people more upset. They've got Dennis talking about his childhood and how his life is complete etc. All very soppy really. 
I really like Dawn and Honey, glad they were bought into the show. At least there was no Sonia Martin, Rebecca or Naomi. Whoop!
xxx

----------


## Jada-GDR

honey is a little bit dim isn't she? she and dawn were quite sweet with their wands (awful singing though) and johnny is evil  :Moonie:

----------


## Cornishbabe

ians stupid theyd almost got away

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

As soon as Shannis got out of the car I thought.. Im going to kill you IAN!!  :Angry: 

I couldn't help laughing when Johnny phoned Phil up!!  :Lol:  But that was PURE evil!! I blame Peggy also for coming between Phil and Johnny!! Phil could have whacked him across the head!!  :Angry:

----------


## Debs

> As soon as Shannis got out of the car I thought.. Im going to kill you IAN!! 
> 
> I couldn't help laughing when Johnny phoned Phil up!!  But that was PURE evil!! I blame Peggy also for coming between Phil and Johnny!! Phil could have whacked him across the head!!


 

That was very funny horrod but very very funy!

i was hoping he would have but that peggy interrupted him grrrrrr

----------


## Charmed

> As soon as Shannis got out of the car I thought.. Im going to kill you IAN!!


Yeah,Me too.I could have totally hit him with a doorstop or maybe just terrify him by setting Betty onto him!   :Angry:

----------


## Bree

very good eppie i love dennis  :Sad:  i even felt sorry for phil tonight honey and dawn singing made me laugh im really starting to like honey shes like a young pretty lil mo and im even starting to like dawn

----------


## shannisrules

good episode though you can tell they're trying to build up tension i thought all the drama would happen tonight must be tomorrow ill be watching with my eyes gkued anyone else noticed that lately sharon has turned into a bit of a goth i mean shes always worn black but lately shes had black nails clothes and very black eyes

----------


## Bree

> after what happens ina few days phil feels really guilty because he feels he played a part in what will happen


my sis and me where saying that to   :Smile:

----------


## alan45

I watched tonights episode with an open mind  Its just such a pity the characters acted with an even more open mind

----------


## alkalinetrio

shes turned nothing like a goth! just cause u wear black stuff like clothes, nailvanish, eyeliner doesnt mean ur a goth! you shud look it up on net what a goth really is! but yeah anyways good episode pure evil johny i was so hoping phil was going to do him in DAMN THAT PEGGY lol

----------


## JustJodi

> after what happens ina few days phil feels really guilty because he feels he played a part in what will happen


*Phil feeling guilty ??? fat chance !!!!!  *

----------


## JustJodi

> ians stupid theyd almost got away


 
*I am surprised the stupid cab driver even stopped ...I hate IAN  too bad the driver didn't just run him over and say OOPS *

----------


## Dutchgirl

> A brief summary of the writer's meeting that led to this episode:
> 
> Writer 1: Guys...it's Dennis' last few episodes coming up.
> Writer 2: What...cute Dennis?
> W1: Yeah, cute Dennis. Y'know what this means don't you?
> W2:...Character development?
> W1: Yeah! Get your exposition hats on guys, we're gonna talk about Dennis's past!
> W3: A year too late.
> W1: Sorry, what?
> W3: Nothing!


Thats what I thought watching the epi lets give Dennis some good lines as it is going to be his last!. They should have given him stuff like this before, maybe he would not have left eh? :Nono:  

It is all to much tension it is getting to me cannot wait until tonight, I'm taping it and watch a few times I think! :Wal2l:  The demise of Dennis. :Crying:

----------


## parkerman

I have to say I thought that whole business with Ian stopping the cab was so contrived I couldn't take it seriously. Given the circumstances would Sharon really have agreed to stop and get out? That's the problem with Eastenders these days. And I can certainly understand Richie_lecturer's view on the current state of Eastenders when such a crucial storyline turns on this ridiculous little episode.

----------


## littlemo

> *I am surprised the stupid cab driver even stopped ...I hate IAN  too bad the driver didn't just run him over and say OOPS *


Everyone has got it in for Ian haven't they?! lol. I felt a bit mad at him too at the time, but it isn't really his fault. It's down to Johnny and Phil. All Ian wanted was for them to say a proper goodbye.

----------


## Kim

> *I am surprised the stupid cab driver even stopped ...I hate IAN  too bad the driver didn't just run him over and say OOPS *


I wish he did and then what is happening tonight wouldn't happen.

----------


## Bree

> Everyone has got it in for Ian haven't they?! lol. I felt a bit mad at him too at the time, but it isn't really his fault. It's down to Johnny and Phil. All Ian wanted was for them to say a proper goodbye.


yeah ian dident mean it but i still am mad at him lol

----------


## Kim

I kind of blame Ian more than I do Phil, but I can't explain in the general section. It's also kind of because I hate Ian.

----------


## dannii_29

only 30 mins to go peeps

----------


## shannisrules

this will be the saddest episode eva anyway beeter go it'll be in a tick

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah

----------


## Chris_2k11

> this will be the saddest episode eva anyway beeter go it'll be in a tick


I doubt it, saddest new year's eve in Walford would have to be 1998 in my opinion   :Smile:  Fantastic episode.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

this is so sad

----------


## alan45

> this will be the saddest episode eva anyway beeter go it'll be in a tick


This will be the best episode of 2005  :Cheer:

----------


## Cornishbabe

i dont want him to die. evil phil. trying to manipulate dennis

----------


## Chris_2k11

I see the beetroot face coming on very soon   :Lol:

----------


## Abi

I'm with Alan on this one. Come on, its a fictional charcter, its not like its real life is it! People weren't so keen to express how sad they were on the rememberance thread that i think Steff made, and thats real life. This is a bloody soap! Get over it!

----------


## Abi

and he's not even dead yet!

----------


## alan45

Mr Beetroot is so scary.............................................  ...................NOT  :Rotfl:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

why didnt they just leave

----------


## Cornishbabe

beacuse ian is stupid

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and he's not even dead yet!


I wonder how many of these faces >>>   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   we'll have in this thread by the end of tonight's episode   :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

well mine will

----------


## Cornishbabe

lol lots probably

----------


## alan45

> I wonder how many of these faces >>>      we'll have in this thread by the end of tonight's episode


Noy me thats for sure  :Rotfl:  

I hope the Samaritains are on standby  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abi

Oh god..... It'll probably only be about 30 seconds long, and will happen at exactly midnight......

----------


## i_luv_dennis

last kiss

----------


## Cornishbabe

yeh and then it will be the end of the show!

----------


## alan45

Cue the doof doofs

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah

----------


## Abi

i'm soooooo emotional....not!

----------


## Cornishbabe

stupid dennis going to meet his death!!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i no yeah

----------


## Abi

te he he

----------


## Chris_2k11

*smash!*   :EEK!:   :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

go dennis

----------


## alan45

What puzzles me is why Johnny did not see anything on his super duper security system

----------


## alan45

Is that blood or tree sap on his knuckles

----------


## Cornishbabe

i think he did and was waiting 4 it. now dennis is gonna save him. why??

----------


## Chris_2k11

lol good point alan   :Ponder:

----------


## Abi

> What puzzles me is why Johnny did not see anything on his super duper security system


This is Eastenders dont forget. The script writers never tihnk about that sort of things. They're dumb.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Best Dennis line ever - "you can still talk, it can't be that bad"

----------


## Abi

> Best Dennis line ever - "you can still talk, it can't be that bad"


yeah, you gotta give them that one!

----------


## Cornishbabe

just get in the bloody cab and go!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

Atleast they got the time right on the CCTV lol

----------


## alan45

> Best Dennis line ever - "you can still talk, it can't be that bad"


Errr no  the best line will be  Urrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhh  as the knife goes in
 :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Errr no the best line will be Urrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhhh as the knife goes in


Lol, i'll let you know when it actually happens

----------


## i_luv_dennis

nooo my baby gone

----------


## alan45

> Lol, i'll let you know when it actually happens


Im watching  :Nono:

----------


## Cornishbabe

jonny got someone else to do it for him. bloody looser he didnt even have the guts to do it himself!!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

no its not funny

----------


## Jada-GDR

:Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

'We did it' lmao!!!   :Lol:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

It's worse than that he's dead jim dead jim, it's worse than that he's deadth jim, Johnny killed him off! lol

----------


## Cornishbabe

when is his funeral???thats gonna be the sad one!

----------


## Jada-GDR

NO MORE DENNIS  :Crying:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i cant stop crying

----------


## Jada-GDR

i woz crying too  :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> NO MORE DENNIS


NO MORE DENNIS  :Rotfl:   :Cheer:   :Lol:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> i cant stop crying


I can't stop laughing

----------


## Cornishbabe

its not good but tonights eppi wasnt nearly as sad as nannas death!

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

im gonna miss him so much

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i have to go im so upset

----------


## alan45

For all you Dennis lovers http://www.samaritans.org.uk/

----------


## Abi

> I can't stop laughing


Me neither!

Everyone else (apart from Alan) is mad! Its a soap!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> For all you Dennis lovers http://www.samaritans.org.uk/


 :Rotfl:   That's a classic  :Lol:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

NOT funny

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> For all you Dennis lovers http://www.samaritans.org.uk/


Ha ha  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Searchme:

----------


## shannisrules

that was an ace episode what did dennis say right at the ned? we did it or something it was so sad i was propper crying and everything poor sharon and poor dennis i will miss you

----------


## willow

> Me neither!
> 
> Everyone else (apart from Alan) is mad! Its a soap!


this is true!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> For all you Dennis lovers http://www.samaritans.org.uk/


Lmao!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

Well...it sucks to be Dennis that's for sure.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Me neither!
> 
> Everyone else (apart from Alan) is mad! Its a soap!


Apart from me too! lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> NOT funny


  :Rotfl:

----------


## willow

> Apart from me too! lol!


and me i am not mad!!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Oh dear, he's alive in real life you know, sorry to disapoint you tho Alan.

----------


## alan45

> NOT funny


  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## alan45

> Oh dear, he's alive in real life you know, sorry to disapoint you tho Alan.


And we all know he will be back just like his dear old DAD  :Sick:

----------


## Cornishbabe

dont you feel sorry for sharon evreytime she is in walford she burys someone. 
angie
tom
dennis
den
and someone else i cant remember.
wouldnt you just stop returning??

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I think Jim is a useless idiot who sits there moaning about drinking and wanting to go to the Pub.. it happened at Christmas and it happened again yesterday!!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> dont you feel sorry for sharon evreytime she is in walford she burys someone. 
> angie
> tom
> dennis
> den
> and someone else i cant remember.


Roly?   :Rotfl:

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Roly?


 :Rotfl:   lol :Lol:

----------


## willow

> dont you feel sorry for sharon evreytime she is in walford she burys someone. 
> angie
> tom
> dennis
> den
> and someone else i cant remember.
> wouldnt you just stop returning??


i never thought of that!!!

flipping heck she should leg it and never come back!!! (in a life preservation way!!)

poor sharon!!!

----------


## baileya

A great episode. Poor Dennis I wonder who stabbed him. Well I didnt see Jake in that last scene   :Ponder: . Well I say 9/10. I hope Johnny gets murdered brutally.

----------


## willow

i am just wondering how it took so long for everyone around to noice??

----------


## Cornishbabe

i think it was one of jonnys thugs.

----------


## ♥Lovin Me 4 Me♥

Noooo...yes yes i'm one of the sad people Alan, but I really AM sooo upset, luckily though my cousins were watching it with me and would have thought me weird for crying so I held it in! It will come out after though   :Sad:  

Couldn't Eastenders give them a happy sending off? i was WILLING them to get in that cab, the amount of times they were nearly gone, but something came up!   :Crying:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> i am just wondering how it took so long for everyone around to noice??


  :Rotfl:  I was thinking that too!! Im sure Sharon screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOO could be heard a bit over the fireworks too!!

----------


## chance

> For all you Dennis lovers http://www.samaritans.org.uk/


lmao  :Rotfl:  i might just need it

----------


## willow

> I was thinking that too!! Im sure Sharon screaming NOOOOOOOOOOOO could be heard a bit over the fireworks too!!


i know!!! she was wailing for all she was worth and no one ran over

----------


## Bryan

> i am just wondering how it took so long for everyone around to noice??


i kept shouting that when all the shannis mush was going on i was like hes got a massize stab wound! he passed loadsa people and fell to the floor! shareon was sobbing and even after she screamed it took every 10 seconds to gather around! this was just a laugh and a half! and it spoilt the moment for me!

finally dennis is dead! his character and Nigel Harman really were starting to ruin the show and Sharon/Leititia! Now hes gone the show can move on onwards and upwardss!   :Cheer:

----------


## Suzanne

I don't get it (so, call me thick, am I bothered?). Johnny is lying in his office, covered in blood from the beating that Dennis gave him, so how did Dennis get stabbed or shot and by whom?

Also, did anyone else have that cartoon flashback with the little red devil (Phil) on the hero's shoulder telling him to do the bad thing? Then there was the angel on the other shoulder (Sharon) telling him to leave it? I almost expected the Coyote to come up with his Acme 'save the day' device!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i cant stop crying

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i cant stop crying


It happened half an hour ago!   :EEK!:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> It happened half an hour ago!


She must be sensitive.. it happend with Nana Moon too..

----------


## willow

> I don't get it (so, call me thick, am I bothered?). Johnny is lying in his office, covered in blood from the beating that Dennis gave him, so how did Dennis get stabbed or shot and by whom?
> 
> Also, did anyone else have that cartoon flashback with the little red devil (Phil) on the hero's shoulder telling him to do the bad thing? Then there was the angel on the other shoulder (Sharon) telling him to leave it? I almost expected the Coyote to come up with his Acme 'save the day' device!


 
johnny had his mobile and made a call

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Suzanne, he had his mobile and probably called a bouncer striahgt away and then called the ambulance..

----------


## Debs

what a brillaint episode, it a shame dennis went so may times he would have just got away! i was waiting for him to be shot, was he shot or stabbed??  so sad for sharon loved the bit where he said we didi it and touched her tummy awwwwwww im sad tonight

----------


## Suzanne

> Suzanne, he had his mobile and probably called a bouncer striahgt away and then called the ambulance..


So, it was a paramedic that shot and or stabbed him?

----------


## alan45

> i cant stop crying


You need help. Dennis Rickman is a character in a soap. He is dead. He is played by Nigel Harman a real person who is alive  :Smile:

----------


## willow

> So, it was a paramedic that shot and or stabbed him?


no, he probably called in a favor!!

----------


## Bryan

> I don't get it (so, call me thick, am I bothered?). Johnny is lying in his office, covered in blood from the beating that Dennis gave him, so how did Dennis get stabbed or shot and by whom?
> 
> Also, did anyone else have that cartoon flashback with the little red devil (Phil) on the hero's shoulder telling him to do the bad thing? Then there was the angel on the other shoulder (Sharon) telling him to leave it? I almost expected the Coyote to come up with his Acme 'save the day' device!


the shot of dennis/johnnys phone in johnnys hand suggests that johnny made the call before he passed out...

the person who commited the murder is a nodbody, like that Sean that was sent to frighten Peggy back in October. 

If we're blaming anyone folks dont blame Johnny, blame Dennis for handing him the phone that was used to call the hit!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> f we're blaming anyone folks dont blame Johnny, blame Dennis for handing him the phone that was used to call the hit!


I blame Phil for winding him up to even go and see him in the first place!!

----------


## willow

> If we're blaming anyone folks dont blame Johnny, blame Dennis for handing him the phone that was used to call the hit!


yay!!!! why did he do that silly thing!!!  oh well it is done now!!!

----------


## Debs

> If we're blaming anyone folks dont blame Johnny, blame Dennis for handing him the phone that was used to call the hit!


 
dave thought i was a little bit crazy when i started shouted you stupid man, he gonna call someone t kill oyu now, get it back get it back!

----------


## Debs

> I blame Phil for winding him up to even go and see him in the first place!!


 
yep i blame phil, it mostly all his fault but i also blame ian just because i hate him as if he had just waved instead of stopping that darn cab they be off somewhere and happy by now!

----------


## littlemo

It was sad, but I didn't cry. I did think the death scene was a bit stupid, if I'm honest. You see him standing there all happy and fine, and all of a sudden he's been stabbed/shot and has fallen down dead. When I look back I suppose it was quite clever, but I didn't feel that at the time.

I taped it, but I can only watch certain bits again. I certainly can't see that bit outside Pauline's where Phil is convincing him to go to see Johnny Allen, it was so cruel, it just upsets me! The way he taunted him. 

I think Phil is more to blame than Johnny. What Johnny does is work to him, if somebody annoys him he kills them off, Phil sent Dennis to Johnny for selfish reasons, to do with himself, noone else. We've always known Johnny is evil, you'd think Phil would have been able to put his differences aside for Sharon.
But to be fair to Phil (if I can bring myself to say it), Sharon didn't tell him she was pregnant. If that would even make a difference to him, I don't know.

----------


## willow

> dave thought i was a little bit crazy when i started shouted you stupid man, he gonna call someone t kill oyu now, get it back get it back!


if you are crazy so am i!!!!!

----------


## dannii_29

me and my gran both think that that guy who killed dennis was maybe hired by johnny when he first told sharon to leave walford and that the guy had been told if he was still in the square by 12 ti kill him

----------


## Jade

> me and my gran both think that that guy who killed dennis was maybe hired by johnny when he first told sharon to leave walford and that the guy had been told if he was still in the square by 12 ti kill him


Yep thats what I think as well

----------


## Kim

Maybe then he'd of seen how much Sharon needed Dennis but I don't think that Phil thought that getting Dennis to go after Johnny was going to end in his death, so I think he would still have done the same.

----------


## littlemo

> me and my gran both think that that guy who killed dennis was maybe hired by johnny when he first told sharon to leave walford and that the guy had been told if he was still in the square by 12 ti kill him


Yes you could be right, but I'm just wondering what the significance was of Dennis giving Johnny the phone. Maybe it was the writers showing us how much of a nice guy Dennis is, and how worlds apart he is from somebody like Johnny Allen. And of course the only reason he gave him the phone was because he mentioned his daughter, and that got him thinking about his own baby, and his family. So I suppose that made him empathise with him a little bit.

----------


## Suzanne

> Maybe then he'd of seen how much Sharon needed Dennis but I don't think that Phil thought that getting Dennis to go after Johnny was going to end in his death, so I think he would still have done the same.


I don't think it would have mattered to Phil at all.  Phil still had an axe to grind with Dennis because of Dennis' part of setting Phil up in that robbery. Phil was winding Dennis up, told Dennis about the threats Johnny made on Sharon, and THAT was what made Dennis go after Johnny.

----------


## littlemo

> Maybe then he'd of seen how much Sharon needed Dennis but I don't think that Phil thought that getting Dennis to go after Johnny was going to end in his death, so I think he would still have done the same.


I know that conversation between Sharon and Phil went past quickly and was quite a few days ago, but some people seem to be forgetting that Sharon did actually tell Phil that Johnny said he was going to kill Dennis if they didn't leave before midnight. She even told him about Andy Hunter to convince him that Johnny was a man to be taken at his word. 

I suppose after everything that happened with Dalton, Phil thought Dennis was more than capable of sorting out Johnny Allen. But there's always the chance that he would be killed. If somebody has a hit out on you, it's very difficult to escape it isn't it?! It's taking your life in your hands whatever happens. Phil was totally in the wrong!

----------


## lollymay

awww it was sad at the end but i didnt think it was as sad as nana's death though

----------


## Midnight

I thought it was a bit rushed but very sad, especially at the end. All in all, I don't think it did Dennis justice.

----------


## littlemo

> I thought it was a bit rushed but very sad, especially at the end. All in all, I don't think it did Dennis justice.


I agree, I don't think it did Dennis justice. The running theme throughout the episode was a star. We had the moon with Kat and Alfie, and now we have the star, Why?! Dennis's character isn't that sentimental. It's unrealistic to suggest that Dennis would talk about that to Sharon let alone Phil Mitchell. He's not one to express his emotions easily. 

Also the fact that after all this time, and how much Sharon and Dennis have been through together, he would jeopardise that for getting his own back on Johnny Allen. The fact that he was doing it for her, doesn't mean much when he's dead. He should have had more sense, he needed to use his brain. 

It's sad that Dennis's dead, because Sharon and the baby are alone now, but for Nigel Harman, it's all celebrations for him.

----------


## Bree

i think it was sad i never cried cause my bezzy mate was round here i was close to tears tho

----------


## chocolate

Oh my god that was so sad, i was crying all the way through it  :Crying:  , ive been crying all week about it lol! im still upset about it, i feel so bad for sharon and the baby it was so sweet at the end, why didnt the EE producers let the leave happily but nooo.. after all sharon has been through...ohhh  :Crying:

----------


## Angeldelight

me and J_B_L have figured it out it's actually his mates Tony fault.

If Tony hadn't needed money Dennis wouldn't have gone to get it off Dalton when he got out of prison and then Dennis wouldn't have owed Dalton. 

If Dennis hadn't owed Dalton, Dalton wouldn't have sent Phil after him, Dennis wouldn't have made the deal with Phil to kill Dalton. so Dalton wouldn't have told Dennis that Den was really alive so he wouldn't have killed him. 

Then if Dalton hadn't told Dennis, he wouldn't have gone looking for Den and found him and Vicki wouldn't have found the address and brought him back. 

Dennis and Sharon would still have gotten together on 29th sept '03 and instead of them finding Den in the club they'd have stayed together then he wouldn't be dead.

----------


## littlemo

Wow there's a lot of ifs in that aren't there. Tony seemed like a nice enough guy, Dennis is a good friend, if anybody he cared about asked for money he would have got it for them. I don't think it's down to Tony. Dennis did it on his own accord, he could have always said no.

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

i didnt see the episode, am so watching it sometime. i did however catch the clip on the ee website, and even that started me crying, so god knows what im gonna be like when i watch the whole episode.

----------


## Abbie

i watched it tonight i was crying so much i mean ive stopped reading the spoilers but i kinda new abput it but still i was in shock if you knw what i mean

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i think it was one of jonnys thugs.


No it looked like Al Murray who accidentally smashed his hotdog into Dennis's chest.

----------


## crazy_aimee_123

haha true

----------


## Angeldelight

> Wow there's a lot of ifs in that aren't there. Tony seemed like a nice enough guy, Dennis is a good friend, if anybody he cared about asked for money he would have got it for them. I don't think it's down to Tony. Dennis did it on his own accord, he could have always said no.


actually i only wrote three... hehe   :Angel:  

i can't believe how sad that eppy was... i mean Phil taunting him, trying to make him to his dirty work... it just made me sick that Phil would manipulate Dennis that much, just so he didn't have to lift the fist himself.

oh my god and when they found each other in the square and he grinned at her. and then... and then... the man stabbed him and he knew... he knew he was dying before he even got to Sharon and she had to watch him die. 

how bloody cruel were those writers, i mean come on you'd have thought they'd have given them some kind of break... i can't believe he's dead...   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Dennis is dead.....











































































 :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:   :Thumbsup:

----------


## angelblue

Hi that was a great espisode i was in floods of tears 

I loved the dot and dennis scene very touching it just remind me of how much i loved there conversation together   :Sad:   :Sad:  

I also i found the kiss on the neck i took that as a sign for sharon that he knew what johnny did to her and the hold of hand very sweet i think he was debating were or not to do it   :Sad:   :Sad:  

When he beat up johnny sat there that was striking moment i thought

The scene with sonia and chloe were sonia said that chloe was her star i think it reminded him of the star he was talking an about with phil and how the baby and sharon are his stars   :Sad:  

My eye were filling up by this time but then in the square were sharon asked phil were dennis was as she turned she smiled his face just lit up and with that i was truly heartbreaking and then the ends scenes dont get me started on that truly heartbreaking    :Crying:  

Phil is a coward and bully i find his bullying of dennis unforgivenable he has no backbone i hope sharon finds out what he did and he is the reason dennis was sent to his death

johnny allen is the same both as bad as each other  :   

I Great acting from nigel and letita as always   :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

> Dennis is dead.....


I just don't know how anyone can be happy about that...  :Angry:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Johnny Allen

Too right Ritchie, at last Dennis has gone.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Great acting from nigel and letita as always


Nigel lying motionless on the ground outside the Vic was probably his finest acting moment in EE ever.    :Clap:

----------


## alan45

> Great acting from nigel and letita as always


It must have been a different Nigel and Letitia I watched. One was wooden and the other was overacting and wore a black jacket. Pathetic  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Florijo

I'm not sorry Dennis is dead, the character was ruined the minute they decided to concentrate his storylines around rubbish concepts such as Zonnis  ( :Sick:  ) and Shannis (double   :Sick:  ) . Dennis would have been a better character if his storylines concentrated on his past and his relationship with Den instead of this naff, soppy romantic rubbish that went on and on and on and on and on...*yawn* 

I see Phil is now the official Walford Panto Villain.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Is Dennis really that thick? Phil was obviously winding him up to get him to react, jeez. This episode was so contrived and corny. Phil with his whispering devil in the ear act, Dot and Dennis' talk and his interaction with Chloe so the viewers know that Dennis is just a poor wee soul who just had a rough life. 

Johnny's CCTV had a starring role again. So now Phil will obviously know that Dennis beat Johnny up, that Johnny made a call to a hitman (I'm presuming that is what he did) and that all the evidence points to Johnny as being Dennis' killer and then bye, bye Johnny. Dennis gone, Johnny gone and Phil goes walking off into the sunset again.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

What they are doing to Phil reminds me of what they did to him when Grant left and in the months leading up to him getting shot. I don't think they can decide whether Phil is a complete nasty psycho, or just a bad boy who loves his mum, brother, sister and kids but is not all that nice to be around. Surely he must get his commupance?

----------


## matt1378

poor Dennis  :Sad:   i hope Johhny dies next

----------


## Johnny Allen

> poor Dennis   i hope Johhny dies next


NO, Johnny rules the square.

----------


## Jada-GDR

NO, he doesn't.

----------


## JustJodi

*Any one else feel that Ian should feel guilty too for dragging them ( Dennis  and Sharon ) out of the cab ???*

----------


## alan45

> NO, Johnny rules the square.


He should have been allowed to but instead the scriptwriters totally changed his character so as they could bring back the Chuckle Brothers. At least johnny was beleivable as a gangster unlike his predecessor  :Smile:

----------


## parkerman

If I was the soap police the first people I would call in for questioning for Dennis's murder would be Alan and Richie.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> *Any one else feel that Ian should feel guilty too for dragging them ( Dennis  and Sharon ) out of the cab ???*


Yeah I said this before... evil evil man  :Angry:

----------


## BlackKat

> *Any one else feel that Ian should feel guilty too for dragging them ( Dennis  and Sharon ) out of the cab ???*


No, it's not like he knew Johnny was going to kill Dennis and stopped them escaping on purpose. He just wanted to say goodbye properly.

Johnny, the person that actually did it, and to a slightly lesser (but not much) degree Phil, are the only people that are responsible for Dennis's death.

----------


## parkerman

> Yeah I said this before... evil evil man


Of course he shouldn't feel guilty. That's just such a ridiculous statement. To hold Ian responsible rather than Phil or Johnny.

----------


## Layne

I hate the way that ee did the whole,thing with dennnis, i mean dennis and dot had a heart to heart they only did that becuase he was dying
(does this make sense) they like focus on him too much, this ain't a bad thing but they had to go and do it before he died!

Liked the scene in the house with denni and phil 'i've always had a soft spot for you'
That bit!

I have been kidding myself till last night  i didnt think he was gonna die i thought there was gonna be a huge twist and then when dennis came out of the house i was like he ain't gonna die, and then i thought one of the fireworks might hit him!


Anyways i thought nigel was fab!  :Cheer:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I hate the way that ee did the whole,thing with dennnis, i mean dennis and dot had a heart to heart they only did that becuase he was dying
> (does this make sense) they like focus on him too much, this ain't a bad thing but they had to go and do it before he died!
> 
> Liked the scene in the house with denni and phil 'i've always had a soft spot for you'
> That bit!
> 
> I have been kidding myself till last night i didnt think he was gonna die i thought there was gonna be a huge twist and then when dennis came out of the house i was like he ain't gonna die, and then i thought one of the fireworks might hit him!
> 
> 
> Anyways i thought nigel was fab!


me to loved Dot and Dennis, at that point I thought is it going to be an hour episode, than I would have missed the second half, as i taped it. But no they managed to kill him in a minutes worth of tv time, it was done to rushed, it did Dennis no justice at all. 
But yes I cried. :Crying:   Luckilly my husband was in the living room I always feel a bit embarassed when I cry in front of the television. Will miss Dennis though!

----------


## di marco

> and then i thought one of the fireworks might hit him!


haha i thought that it might have been a firework that hit him too!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i cant belive that he is dead im still really upset

----------


## Emma-Lou

yeah i thought that too when i seen him stand there i was thinking mabye a firework will hit him

----------


## callummc

dont beleive he should have been killed of,but excellent episode,well written and well acted,shame it was leaked and we didn't know it was happening,just imagine the shock and the way it would have got peoples interest back in the soap,maybe ee should plug the leeks if they want to be the number 1 soap again

----------


## di marco

> dont beleive he should have been killed of,but excellent episode,well written and well acted,shame it was leaked and we didn't know it was happening,just imagine the shock and the way it would have got peoples interest back in the soap,maybe ee should plug the leeks if they want to be the number 1 soap again


yeh i agree, it would have been really good if i didnt know it was going to happen

----------


## Florijo

I wonder if there will be a twist in that the only call Johnny made was a 999 call and that he did not order the hit. Instead Dennis' death was arranged by Dalton's men. However Sharon would still believe it to be Johnny who is responsible and wants revenge.

----------


## di marco

> I wonder if there will be a twist in that the only call Johnny made was a 999 call and that he did not order the hit. Instead Dennis' death was arranged by Dalton's men. However Sharon would still believe it to be Johnny who is responsible and wants revenge.


or maybe it was just some thug out to stab someone and dennis was there?

----------


## littlemo

> Nigel lying motionless on the ground outside the Vic was probably his finest acting moment in EE ever.


I don't think so. I think his scenes with Dalton have to have been his best work. When he first arrived, I think most people just saw him as a pretty face, the Dalton stuff made us realise how fantastic an actor he actually was. There's also been plenty of other stuff.

----------


## littlemo

> He should have been allowed to but instead the scriptwriters totally changed his character so as they could bring back the Chuckle Brothers. At least johnny was beleivable as a gangster unlike his predecessor


Yes Andy wasn't realistic, but Dalton had to be the best gangster. Although we only saw him for a short time on screen, his scenes with Dennis were fantastic!

----------


## littlemo

> or maybe it was just some thug out to stab someone and dennis was there?


I think that would be bit to much of a coincidence. It's got to be down to Johnny. I'm not sure whether he had arranged it before he was attacked by Dennis or after but I'm sure he's involved somehow. 

I know Johnny doesn't have any morals, but when he told Dennis that he should help him for his daughter's sake, Dennis left him the phone. So I would hope that he would pay Dennis the same gesture, for his unborn child. But it's probably too much to ask from Johnny. He probably phoned his gangster friends the moment Phil left the room. What an evil man!

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I think that would be bit to much of a coincidence. It's got to be down to Johnny. I'm not sure whether he had arranged it before he was attacked by Dennis or after but I'm sure he's involved somehow. 
> 
> I know Johnny doesn't have any morals, but when he told Dennis that he should help him for his daughter's sake, Dennis left him the phone. So I would hope that he would pay Dennis the same gesture, for his unborn child. But it's probably too much to ask from Johnny. He probably phoned his gangster friends the moment Phil left the room. What an evil man!


Pure evil, just saw the film Constatine with Keanu Reeves he fits right into the film.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> If I was the soap police the first people I would call in for questioning for Dennis's murder would be Alan and Richie.


Reporting for Duty, Sir.  :Cool: 






> He should have been allowed to but instead the scriptwriters totally changed his character so as they could bring back the Chuckle Brothers. At least johnny was beleivable as a gangster unlike his predecessor


Though to be fair his character was ruined when they started giving him storylines to do with his family, and that was well before the Mitchells turned up.  Until then he was really promising.  What a shame how his character has turned out.    :Sad:   :Mad:

----------


## alan45

> Reporting for Duty, Sir. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though to be fair his character was ruined when they started giving him storylines to do with his family, and that was well before the Mitchells turned up.  Until then he was really promising.  What a shame how his character has turned out.


Remember this is EE and everything must be tailored round Grunt, Beetroot Dogger and the poison dwarf aka the* Magnificent Mitchells*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

How could I forget.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Mad:

----------


## alkalinetrio

if that was a twist about one of daltons men doing it wud ruin it! that bouncer of johnys always cracks me up!

----------


## leanne27

what a sad episode  :Sad:  however it was really sweet when Dennis said "We did it" i started crying then as ive just found out im pregnant about the same time sharon did (xmas!) and found it all really sad as they were both so happy and nearly got away. i hope she doesn't loose the baby that would just be the final straw for her wouldnt it.

----------


## Dutchgirl

> what a sad episode  however it was really sweet when Dennis said "We did it" i started crying then as ive just found out im pregnant about the same time sharon did (xmas!) and found it all really sad as they were both so happy and nearly got away. i hope she doesn't loose the baby that would just be the final straw for her wouldnt it.


Ah congrats with your pregnancy! :Big Grin:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Seconded.  Many congratulations.  :Smile:

----------


## lollymay

congratulations - how spooky the same time as them

----------


## Bryan

new year, new episode discussion thread:

discussions of subsequent episodes can be done here:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...045#post288045

for more detailed disuccsions of Dennis Rickman's demise on the 30th December:

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ad.php?t=39980

closing thread   :Smile:

----------

